# What are the must-have iPad apps?



## The Hooded Claw

The Kindle app is a given for everyone here, of course.  Probably the iBook app.  What other apps are must-have?  I'm primarily thinking of those designed for the iPad, though many iPod apps will also work well of course.

Despite my thread title, it is too soon to list "must-have" apps based on real experience on the iPad.  I've downloaded a game that looks good, "Civilization Revolution".  It is part of a long series of "Civilization" games designed or at least inspired by a fellow named Sid Meier.  It is often claimed that the original Civ game invented the "God game" where you run an entire culture over centuries.  I've been playing them since the original Civilization came out on MsDos, so I expect to like this one (I've actually sat out and haven't played the latest versions of these for a few years--Since Civ III for those of you who are into the games).


Only other app I've used much yet is the New York Times Editor's Choice.  It consists of selected articles from the New York Times, as you'd expect.  It works just like a similar app on my smart phone, and is a worthy app, though not revolutionary.

What else have y'all found?


----------



## Eeyore

1) ABC Player (free)
2) Accuweather (free)
3) AP News (free)
4) Netflix (free)
5) Kindle for iPad (free)
6) iBooks (free)
7) Reuters (free)
 BBC News (free)
9 France24 (free)
10) Pages ($9.99)
11) New York Times (free)
12) iZen Garden
13) Bug Me Sticky Notes
14 Dungeon Hunter HD
15) Koi Pond
16) Goodreader pdf Reader
17) Book "The Elements"
1 Mobilenavigator
19) Youtube (free)

Yep, I'm a news junkie and I like free apps.   

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I forgot about netflix! Yes, I love it. And want to try The Elements.


----------



## Bren S.

A few I would add would be...

Words with friends
Brushes
Bento


----------



## suicidepact

I don't have one but for me the Kindle app, Elements, and the Astronomy app would be must-buys. I would also get the 3-D glasses for the Elements app would be a must-buy accessory, even before an external keyboard. More here about both:
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/03/3d-glasses-for-the-e.html


----------



## Christina

A few of my favorite apps so far are Dragon Dictation - unlike the iPod Touch, the iPad includes a microphone, so this free app is useful for creating and emailing lists, etc. I also like Wikipanion (free), Dictionary,com (free) and GoodReader for iPad (not free, but only 99 cents). Besides GoodReader, the only other two apps that I've purchased are Pages and Plants vs Zombies.


----------



## yogini2

Plants vs zombies is my favorite game right now.  I tried to download, but I need a router first.  I love seeing the apps people are downloading.  It will give me some direction when I get to it.
kathy


----------



## Bren S.

Vook is also a cool App.

A Vook is an electronic, interactive book. As you begin each chapter, you can play the video to learn something more about the characters, setting, and places. Then, as you read the chapter, you can view illustrations and click on web links to access the Internet for word definitions. This all works seamlessly and provides a unique reading experience.
Right now the titles are very limited though, and seem to be classics mostly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> A few I would add would be...
> 
> Words with friends
> Brushes
> Bento


I really wanted Brushes, and bought it ($4.99) but it no longer allows one to import photos. Instead, I recommend Art Studio, currently $0.99 with free upgrades. It works great and allows me to start from a photo.

Also, the Facebook apps is both really cool in the way it notifies me of things but somewhat awkward in browsing things. But I like it.

Labyrinth (free) is a fun game.

I also was excited to find Frotz so I can play Zork!

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also was excited to find Frotz so I can play Zork!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Betsy


Zork is on there? As in Lord Dimwit Flathead, GRUE, and Belboz? I LOVED the Zork I, II, and III series, and Enchanter, Sorcerer, and Planetfall! Yes, that one is now on my list!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I should clarify.  The infocom games are not there (I loved them, too).  Frotz is on there which is a interactive fiction reader and comes with the original MIT version of Zork.  But if you already have the infocom games, you should be able to port them into Frotz (I haven't figured that out yet).  But it also comes with a bunch of other IF, some of which I've seen before.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you like turn-based strategy games, I can recommend "Civilization: Revolution" for the iPad.  Good strategy game, they've deliberately reduced the amount of micromanagement of your cities that you've been doing in the last few iterations of Civ.  I've had it suddenly dump me out of the game twice in several hours of play, but was able to go back in and resume where I'd left off.  I assume this is a glitch because of the newness of the iPad, and using an app developed purely on the development kit.  I think it is well worth the money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying Fingerzilla much more than I ever expected....mindless empty tapping destroying towns and muting on people.


Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Has anyone found a good clock/alarm clock app??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I added one just called "Alarm Clock" (free) by iHandy but haven't tried it yet.

Also, as for good apps, USAToday is free through July.  Nice app.

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

Sugar said:


> Has anyone found a good clock/alarm clock app??


Not for iPad, but I use Nightstand Weather Clock on my iPhone. I like it because you can set it to show the current weather conditions wherever you are, and wake to music from your ipod library (I use NPR podcasts so I can wake to news when traveling like I do at home).

If they do an Ipad version, it would be worth trying out.


----------



## ayuryogini

So Far:
1. Kindle
2. NPR
3. ABC 
4. Elements (I have always LOVED the Periodic Table)
5. Sketchbook Pro
6. Pages
7. Pandora
8. Weatherbug
9. Brushes
10. iBooks
11. Nat'l Geographic's World Atlas
12. Starwalk

Now, if I only had my iPad!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, my, I already have so many apps...plus I deleted a few after trying them. Here's a good article about some good apps to try that are FREE:

http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-3126_7-10003039.html?s=0&o=10003039&tag=mncol;page

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

Starwalk is an amazing app!  I have it on iphone and think it will be even better on a bigger screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chiffchaff said:


> Starwalk is an amazing app! I have it on iphone and think it will be even better on a bigger screen.


Eventually I will get that one...but trying to keep the paid apps at a minimum right now. Don't know how long I can hold out though.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

I too, have been lost in the iTunes store, but this morning stumbled across a site that does app evals.  Its appadvice.com and although the podcasts are a tad cheesy (the woman doesn't come off as a TV professional), the site is great.


----------



## JeffM

I second Plants Vs. Zombies! Such a fun game.

The Netflix app is outstanding too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had Plants vs Zombie on my PC and had to get it for my iPad, and I like it even better on the iPad.

Gonna get Starwalk, too.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Incidentally, I got in touch the Brushes developer and he says the ability to work with photographs is going to be added back into the latest version, in for approval now with Apple.

I love the updates on the apps.  Very cool.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

goodreader for ipad is abolutely awesome. It's better than reading on idisk. I downloaded a bunch of my pdf's ( and it syncs with mobile me WOOT) and you can create folders and it does a ton of other things. Easy to read on too.


----------



## Bren S.

Ok fellow iPad'ers I have a question about the ABC streaming. 
Am I missing something or can the shows only be viewed in one position and not full screen?

I have been horribly sick all day,but feel like I can be in front of a screen now and thought I would watch some shows from bed.
It appears though that the actual viewing box for the ABC streaming app is only half the screen as the other half is filled with a list of videos etc.?



(Side note boy is it nice to be able to surf the web without having a laptop or netbook that gets warm while using it,especially when you are running a temp to begin with.)


----------



## Rasputina

Can't answer your question as I don't have that app, but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar, on mine, I pick the video, hit play, then turn the iPad, and it goes full screen.  I have to do it AFTER I select the video, though, I think.

Feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Can't answer your question as I don't have that app, but I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Rasputina.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sugar, on mine, I pick the video, hit play, then turn the iPad, and it goes full screen. I have to do it AFTER I turn on the video, though, I think.
> 
> Feel better!
> 
> Betsy


Oh ok.I will give that a try.Thanks Betsy.


----------



## Rasputina

I have had a lot of fun playing Disney fairies Fly app based on the Tinker Bell movies on iphone, I decided to get the ipad specific app and it is just so beautiful on this screen.


----------



## Eeyore

Hope you feel better soon Sugar!


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> Has anyone found a good clock/alarm clock app??


Clocksmith is incredible. I used to use relax alarm on my iphone and it was nice because it had a lot of different alarm sounds plus you get an upgrade and wake up to your ipod music of choice. But clocksmith works great on both iphone and ipad. I was just playing with it on ipad and you can actually customize the clock by choosing what to show, lunar cycle, time, date, battery ect but the best part is you can move them where you want them on the screen and make each item smaller or larger by pinching.


----------



## ayuryogini

Rasputina said:


> goodreader for ipad is abolutely awesome. It's better than reading on idisk. I downloaded a bunch of my pdf's ( and it syncs with mobile me WOOT) and you can create folders and it does a ton of other things. Easy to read on too.


Thanks for this: adding Goodreader to my list


----------



## Rasputina

I'm loving accuweather.com app, daily and hourly forcasts, lovely huge maps and you can view weather satellite images on them. 
wikipanion is also great, wikipedia app where you can bookmark pages and it has nice section navigation within pages.


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> I'm loving accuweather.com app, daily and hourly forcasts, lovely huge maps and you can view weather satellite images on them.
> wikipanion is also great, wikipedia app where you can bookmark pages and it has nice section navigation within pages.


I was wondering how good the Wikipanion was for the iPad. It is on my list of things for the iPad, whenever it gets here. (sigh...)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Epicurious looks great on ipad and I sure see myself cooking in the kitchen with the ipad in the dock from it's recipes. 

coolreversi got updated for ipad. If you like the game Othello, this version is very nice both on iphone and ipad ( no need to 2x it as it's been optimized for the larger screen)

I broke down and got The Elements app, it's really cool but I'm not much of a science buff.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sugar!


ty Eeyore 

I am feeling a bit better today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In the days of google maps, the National Geographic World Atlas app isn't as impressive as it might have been.  But it is still cool, and for only $1.99, is well worth it.  Probably the biggest advantage is that you can download the maps to have them reside on your iPad.  This way you can browse the whole world without needing internet or wifi access!

The amount of detail in the videos on the ABC app is amazing!  I'm sure someone commented on this before, but I just sat down and watched it for a bit tonight.


----------



## Bren S.

This hasn't happened yet,but there has been a lot of talk that Hulu will be releasing an App for the iPad.
If they do I will definitely be getting it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can I please ask one of you lucky few that actually owns an iPad to check something for me (I can't see iPad apps on my iPhone) can you check to see if they've made an ipad version of Pocket God yet? My son adores this game and he's allowed to play during "patch" time (he has eye problems) anyway, having it on the larger screen would make it easier for him to see. He's legally blind in one eye and we cover his "good" eye" to strengthen the "poor" eye. I'm always looking for things to occupy his time while he's wearing the patch Bevause he literally can only see blurry shapes at that time and his Dr encourages handheld games because he has to focus on them. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rasputina

The pocket god app says "for use on ipod touch, iphone and ipad". There is not a separate ipad app for it. 


You can search for ipad apps in itunes on your computer also.


----------



## Bren S.

What I am showing is that they are saying the Pocket God App is a iPhone app but will work on an iPad.So I would guess that means that it is not actually specifically for the iPad??

There is an App for the iPad that is called Pocket Ants.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

No Pocket God for iPad just yet.  Sorry!  But the iPad has only been out for a few days.  (whoops, Rasputina beat me to it-added a moment later, and Sugar, too).  The only thing that comes up for iPad is something called Pocket Ant, but it is shown as being for iPod or iPad, so I'm not sure it will fill the screen of the ipad at normal resolution.


----------



## Rasputina

Many of the apps that work on all devices can tell which one you are on and load the specs for that device. Kindle app is 1 app for all 3 devices. Same with coolreversi.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you both for looking. I'm sure there will be plenty of games for him and maybe by the time I get mine, that one will be out. It was just something that crossed my mind today so I thought I'd check.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> You can search for ipad apps in itunes on your computer also.


The BRATs were on theirs all day (and my netbook croaked), and by the time it was my turn, I decided to head to bed with iPhone and Kindle instead.

I'll look when I can wrestle one of theirs away from them.

I know I can run the iPhone version on it, but I've read from a few sources that the 2X isn't always the greatest. I'll test that out myself at the apple store tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Beautiful Planet is a collection of travel and nature photos.  As a good amateur nature photographer, I can vouch that they are excellent photos.  The app contains a huge collection, accessed by clicking points on a world map.  You can view the photos by scrolling through them by hand, or set it up as a slide show (it makes for a great one!).  You can email the pictures, use them as wallpaper, or transfer them to your photo viewer (on the iPad) where you can zoom in and see more detail.  Best of all, it is only $1.99 (supposedly this is for a limited time).  It's a collection of photos, not something high-tech, but they are very nice photos, and to me it is a no-brainer for $1.99.


----------



## Starearedkid

I am simple. My favorite apps so far besides the ones that are already mentioned are: 

Cookiedoodle-I have been playing with it this afternoon. It is 99 cents and for what it does, it is entertaining. Plus, i love to bake, but especially decorating cookies.

I also got SketchNotes which is 2.99, where you can type notes and draw all on the same paper--It looked fun, and at 2.99, I thought it would be a good price for it.

I am disappointed that there is no official Facebook Ipad app--the one that I have is for the Iphone, and I am not crazy about those apps and how they look on the bigger screen. I also would like a B&N app released soon for that reason too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> The BRATs were on theirs all day (and my netbook croaked), and by the time it was my turn, I decided to head to bed with iPhone and Kindle instead.
> 
> I'll look when I can wrestle one of theirs away from them.
> 
> I know I can run the iPhone version on it, but I've read from a few sources that the 2X isn't always the greatest. I'll test that out myself at the apple store tomorrow.


Some apps the 2x isn't very good, but I've been surprised that a number of them are very acceptable. I think Pocket God looks pretty good on the iPad...I've played. Not sure it's a keeper for me from a game standpoint, but I don't have a problem with the appearance.

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I found an awesome app.  It is called Padnotes.  There is a youtube video out there somewhere on it. 

The reason that I like it is that you can have PDFs on it and actually write on them and highlight on them!  I am so excited about this app and it is only 2.99


----------



## pidgeon92

I _love_ Pocket God. I like making the little guys scream.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> I _love_ Pocket God. I like making the little guys scream.


I like flicking them at the glacier & volcano. It's a pretty twisted little game, but oh so entertaining!

While I was there today, I forgot to check it. I got sidetracked by the Star Walk That one was really fun. I need to look into that one. Rayna is really into Astronomy.


----------



## Bren S.

Starearedkid said:


> I am disappointed that there is no official Facebook Ipad app--the one that I have is for the Iphone, and I am not crazy about those apps and how they look on the bigger screen. I also would like a B&N app released soon for that reason too.


I am waiting for those 2 as well for the iPad.


----------



## planet_janet

So far, my must-haves are Netflix, iBooks, Kindle, USA Today, The Weather Channel, and ABC Player.


----------



## Emily King

I just discovered the Dish Network app that is only for iphone right now... I can program my DVR from anywhere that has wifi now! You can also control the dish box (freaked the hubby out when I paused his show while he was holding the remote). Very cool and free.

I also discovered the Planets app... It finds your location and shows you a 3D view of the stars.  You can also see 3D images of the planets and the moon.  It works without wifi, so it's a cool one to show people even when you aren't online.


----------



## Rasputina

For the ladies, if anyone keeps track, iperiod came out with an ipad version ( I've used the iphone one for ages) that is very nice.


----------



## Eeyore

Here's a neat video of the making of Theodore Gray's Book "The Elements" for the iPad. Looks absolutely gorgeous and a must have for me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHiEqf5wb3g

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I have the elements app, it's cool, but you really need to be into that stuff to get the most out of IMO.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I also have "The Elements".  It had been so heavily hyped it couldn't possibly have lived up to my expectations!    It is a very cool thing, and well worth it for science types.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also have "The Elements". It had been so heavily hyped it couldn't possibly have lived up to my expectations!  It is a very cool thing, and well worth it for science types.


that would be my son. He's very much into elements.


----------



## hsuthard

For the photographers, I downloaded a flickr app that works great! I store thousands of photos on Flickr, this allows you to view, sync, and download them to your iPad for use with other apps: flickr photos, $2.99.


----------



## angelad

Eeyore said:


> Here's a neat video of the making of Theodore Gray's Book "The Elements" for the iPad. Looks absolutely gorgeous and a must have for me!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHiEqf5wb3g
> 
> Best Wishes!


That does look pretty good.


----------



## JeffM

For those of you in need of a Remote Desktop app to connect to your work server, I read a review that mentioned WinAdmin RDP.  I downloaded it and it's fantastic! It's 9 bucks or so. Well worth it.  Love love LOVE how easy and fast it is to vpn, than rd to the work server on the iPad.


----------



## Eeyore

hsuthard said:


> For the photographers, I downloaded a flickr app that works great! I store thousands of photos on Flickr, this allows you to view, sync, and download them to your iPad for use with other apps: flickr photos, $2.99.


Now that would interest me! Thanks for the tip. Now on my want list.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard

We've been having fun exploring the apps, here are a couple more I can recommend:

Cogs HD - there's a free version with the first three levels to try and see if it's something you'd like. We quickly paid for the full version. A fun puzzle game that's beautiful on the iPad. 

GodFinger for iPad -- It's a lot like Pocket God so far, very cute and fun!

The Guardian Eyewitness -- high quality moving news photography. If you enjoy photojournalism, this will grab you. It's stunning, and free.


----------



## Eeyore

A quick iPad tip from the PadGadget website:

"Taking Screenshots: Have you ever wanted to capture what was happening on your iPad’s screen?  With the iPad’s built-in screenshot feature, you’re able to take full 768 x 1024 snapshots of all the action.

To use the screenshot feature, simultaneously hold the iPad’s Power button and Home button down for a second and then release.  When you release the buttons, you’ll see the screen flash and hear a camera shutter click.  The screenshot will be stored in your Photos library and can then easily be exported or mailed."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

hsuthard said:


> We've been having fun exploring the apps, here are a couple more I can recommend:
> 
> Cogs HD - there's a free version with the first three levels to try and see if it's something you'd like. We quickly paid for the full version. A fun puzzle game that's beautiful on the iPad.
> 
> GodFinger for iPad -- It's a lot like Pocket God so far, very cute and fun!
> 
> The Guardian Eyewitness -- high quality moving news photography. If you enjoy photojournalism, this will grab you. It's stunning, and free.


I got GodFinger and I like it better than Pocket God.


----------



## JeffM

Just picked up 'Air Video' and am super impressed. If you have a bunch of videos on your home pc you can stream them right to the iPad. No need to covert to Apple friendly versions either. This is super slick! Only $2.99 too!

The more I see what this lil beast is capable of, the more I fall in love with it.

edit: adding a url to look at it.
http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/index.html


----------



## Toby

I can't wait to get the sketchnotes app. Can someone tell me if I will be able to transfer those notes/ sketches afterwards to my computer?


----------



## Starearedkid

Sketch notes allows you to e-mail and export as a PDF. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Last night I update all of my apps and was thrilled to see that several of them have been updated to work on the iPad. I think it was about 8 of them. I also downloaded several of the free iPad apps that have been mentioned on here. 

Now all I need is the iPad.


----------



## Jesslyn

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you both for looking. I'm sure there will be plenty of games for him and maybe by the time I get mine, that one will be out. It was just something that crossed my mind today so I thought I'd check.


Try godfinger, in the reviews on facebook, a few said the like better than pocket god


----------



## Jesslyn

I thought I posted this already, but I paid $1.99 for the app advice app and I love it. They also have news, and the occasional code to get an app for free. 

Also, i notice that the have a link to an article by Torrentfreak that book piracy is up 78% since the release of iBooks and the higher pricing on ebooks--not good (but we tried to tell the publishers)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm hooked on Godfinger now and I need friends in space.  Anyone want to friend me?  (And how do I do that?)

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley

Why didn't someone warn me that Words With Friends was so addicting? We've played non-stop since Friday night. We haven't played Scabble in years (and years and years), but the combination of playing a word whenever you get a chance works really well for us. You can play it on the iPhone too, (it's been updated for iPad). You can play up to 20 games at a time (but I don't have 20 friends )

WWF is free (iPhone version, ad supported), or there's a limited-time sale for $1.99 (iPad version, no ads).


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm hooked on Godfinger now and I need friends in space. Anyone want to friend me? (And how do I do that?)
> 
> Betsy


Pinch your planet down until you see other planets saying Add a friend. Touch the plus sign in top right of screen and search for me by typing jesslynh. Then add me as a friend.


----------



## Jesslyn

If you shop on eBay, the app is terrific.


----------



## meljackson

tlrowley said:


> Why didn't someone warn me that Words With Friends was so addicting? We've played non-stop since Friday night. We haven't played Scabble in years (and years and years), but the combination of playing a word whenever you get a chance works really well for us. You can play it on the iPhone too, (it's been updated for iPad). You can play up to 20 games at a time (but I don't have 20 friends )
> 
> WWF is free (iPhone version, ad supported), or there's a limited-time sale for $1.99 (iPad version, no ads).


I got hooked on words with friends a couple of weeks ago too. I don't have my ipad yet, it will be here Thursday. Scrabble and words with friends will be among the first apps I download.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> I got GodFinger and I like it better than Pocket God.


Sugar, I need some more GodFinger friends--can I "friend" your planet?

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I'm using GodFinger as well if anybody wants to friend me: emilyking630.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'm betctru....

How does one invoke the flood tool in GodFinger?  Anyone know?  One of my followers wants to fish and I can't figure it out....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm betctru....
> 
> How does one invoke the flood tool in GodFinger? Anyone know? One of my followers wants to fish and I can't figure it out....
> 
> Betsy


Hold the cloud thru the rain. If you hold it longer, you'll see flood. Not sure how else to explain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> Hold the cloud thru the rain. If you hold it longer, you'll see flood. Not sure how else to explain.


OK, I fiddled with that, must not have held it long enough! Thanks! EDIT: Got it, thanks, Jesslyn!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Sugar said:


> Has anyone found a good clock/alarm clock app??


The problem I have seen with every alarm clock app I've looked at for the iPad has been that none work as a background app like the one that came with my iPod Touch did. A major fail for Apple from me on this one.

I also miss the Stock quotation app.
EDIT: Never mind, the free Bloomberg app is quite nice.

Mike


----------



## Emily King

How much was Elements when those of you who have it got it? I could have sworn it was $10 and I just looked at it and found that it's $13.99. Is that what it has always been?


----------



## Eeyore

EKing said:


> How much was Elements when those of you who have it got it? I could have sworn it was $10 and I just looked at it and found that it's $13.99. Is that what it has always been?


The $13.99 price for Elements was always that price since the iPad apps first came out.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eeyore is right, I bought Elements for $13.99 the first weekend iPad was out.


----------



## Emily King

Okay, good. Off to buy it!


----------



## Bren S.

I'm BrenSugar on God Finger


----------



## Emily King

I found all of you guys on GodFinger and added your planets.... Also noticed mine is very much a desert climate when compared to yours! 

Still downloading Elements...


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah, that is what I paid for elements. It took awhile to download too, at least compared to the other apps I have. Lots of data in it. 

Wait, you can visit other planets in god finger? lol I might have to try that one.


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> I'm BrenSugar on God Finger


I'm rasputina12


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm betctru....
> 
> How does one invoke the flood tool in GodFinger? Anyone know? One of my followers wants to fish and I can't figure it out....
> 
> Betsy


LOL I was wondering who sent me that, whatever it is. I'm still finding my way around haha.


----------



## Rasputina

I finally got far enough in the game I could add you guys.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Not exactly an app, but check out Alice for the iPad on Youtube. Very cool, even in an overblown presentation. But the ue of 'shake' is going to make some nine year old send mommy's iPad flying across the room!

Added later...in fact it is an app, and free and paid versions are in the app store.


----------



## Eeyore

For a very short time, Episode 1 of the BBC's Planet Earth Series is available FREE for download on itunes. Only Episode 1 is FREE. The other Episodes cost $2.99 each. Something to try out on your new iPad's. 

"This jaw-dropping, award-winning, landmark series from the BBC's Natural History Unit presents the epic story of life on Earth. Four years in production, over 2000 days in the field, using 71 cameramen filming across 204 locations in 62 countries, this is the ultimate portrait of our planet. A stunning television experience that combines rare action, unimaginable scale, impossible locations, and intimate moments with our planet's best-loved, wildest, and most elusive creatures. From the highest mountains to the deepest rivers, this blockbuster series takes you on an unforgettable journey through the challenging seasons and the daily struggle for survival in Earth's most extreme habitats. Using a budget of unprecedented proportions, HD
photography, and unique, specially developed filming techniques, Planet Earth takes you to places you have never seen before, to experience sights and sounds you may never experience again."

http://www.ipadforums.net/anything-goes/1726-temp-free-video-planet-earth-pole-pole.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

hey girls, how do I make a flood in godfinger? I have a follow that wants me to make one but I can't figure it out.


LOL nevermind


----------



## Rasputina

Zinio got an update and is looking very nice now.


----------



## bebobthefrog

I'm addicted to god finger, my username is bebobthefrog. You guys can friend me. Sugar thanks for the gift, how do I send you a gift?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I'm going to start a separate GodFinger on iPad thread! Then we can go back to having this be about cool apps for the iPad!

Join me next door!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22960.msg428349.html#msg428349

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I'm a photography geek and was looking for photo editing software. I found Photogene for $3.99 and it is really great! I use levels to modify my pictures in Gimp and Photoshop and this app is pretty slick! It apparently crashes when you try to upload to Facebook, but they have a note in the app saying they're aware of the bug and will have an update soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I've been needing a photo editor, and hadn't started looking for one yet.  Just downloaded it and it looks great!

My favorite app of the week is Magic Piano.  Great fun, and parts of it are very intuitive and fun, some others need some playing with, but I really enjoy it.  It's a beautiful app!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Point Inside is a great app with maps of shopping malls. It has a location finder, shows all the malls it has maps for in your city ( plus you can use search and look other places) and it shows up a map of the mall and has a search that lists all stores grouped by type. When you tap a store in the search list it puts a flag on the location map where it is and that can be opened up into a contact listing with phone number, hours and web address. Very nice.

Dracula HD, another one of those classic book apps a la Alice on ipad. Very nicely done http://www.intelligentipublishing.com/


----------



## luvmy4brats

Is Magic Piano the one the cat was playing in the video?

Solitare City is my favorite solitaire app. It has tons of versions to play, step by step direction to learn new ones.


----------



## Jesslyn

In addition tor recommending Appadvice for app news and offers, I also recommend Appolicious for same.  I went thru over 100 pages of apps I. iTunes, but still managed to find great deals on both--and in less time.


----------



## pidgeon92

Rasputina said:


> Dracula HD, another one of those classic book apps a la Alice on ipad. Very nicely done http://www.intelligentipublishing.com/


Do you know if this version of Dracula is abridged? I didn't see any information on the website or the iTunes product page.


----------



## Rasputina

I haven't had time to read the whole book since I just got it today but it's 27 chapters like the original and 968 ipad pages, the print is pretty large and you can't change the size it's set up like 1 page per diary entry pretty much, since each character has their own paper and handwriting or print style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Is Magic Piano the one the cat was playing in the video?
> 
> Solitare City is my favorite solitaire app. It has tons of versions to play, step by step direction to learn new ones.


Yes, Magic Piano is the one the cat is playing. It's great fun, it has a songbook option that lets you play specific songs or just do random stuff.

Betsy


----------



## arshield

Anyone found a good spreadsheet app?  Numbers doesn't export to excel (which I need).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wundermaps is a good weather app (from Weather Underground). The display of precipitation and clouds makes good use of the big ipad screen vs standard cell phone radar display.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've tried Mariner Calc, but so far I've only tried to import an excel sheet from a web-based database that I use, and it wouldn't work.  (Numbers does import it, but not successfully.)

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I just downloaded Calorie Counter by FatSecret...  Very cool app to track food and exercise, even WW points. Better yet, it's free!


----------



## hsuthard

arshield said:


> Anyone found a good spreadsheet app? Numbers doesn't export to excel (which I need).


Have you tried using Google docs via safari?

Has anyone tried using Opera yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just downloaded iChoc Free, free chocolate recipes, nicely done for the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

Rasputina said:


> Point Inside is a great app with maps of shopping malls. It has a location finder, shows all the malls it has maps for in your city ( plus you can use search and look other places) and it shows up a map of the mall and has a search that lists all stores grouped by type. When you tap a store in the search list it puts a flag on the location map where it is and that can be opened up into a contact listing with phone number, hours and web address. Very nice.


Thanks for the suggestion, I downloaded it and love it. This app was so designed for me, LOL!


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, so much nicer than having to find the in mall map, plus now I can know where to park based on the store I need to go to.


----------



## kwajkat

I am looking for an app that will resize the photos I had from my Palm to fit the ipad screen. The current resolution of them is terrible. at one time there was a program that would do this to downsize for the palm from the computer. Then my computer crashed and I lost everything, so these photos are the only copies remaining. Any ideas?

For reading I am liking the Good reader and the ereader for my PDB books (yea I can read them again!). Of course the Kindle for ipad.

I like the Shanghai game among others.

I am also looking for a good program to keep track of my movie and book collection. I have Movies HD and DVD lister but am not really impressed with them. Maybe I am being too picky but I find them to be awkward to use.


----------



## Rasputina

I don't know, everytime I sync photos from my desktop to my ipad it says it's optimizing them for ipad as it does it. 

Bento is supposed to be nice for keeping inventory, but I use librarian pro on my mac and I'm hoping it will end up coming out with an iphone/ipad app that will sync with my desktop. I really don't want to do it all over again with a new app.


OMG the star walk app is incredible. I was just playing with it and it's soooo cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I don't know if it is "must have" (not for me ) but thought this was an interesting article on an app called "Code Red" in today's Washington Post--you probably will need to register to read. Or use the Washington Post ipad app...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/21/AR2010042104578.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I don't know if it is "must have" (not for me ) but thought this was an interesting article on an app called "Code Red" in today's Washington Post--you probably will need to register to read. Or use the Washington Post ipad app...
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/21/AR2010042104578.html
> 
> Betsy


I want to make a comment on this. . . . .but. . . . .I have no idea what to say. . . . .
.
.
.
.
.
.
nope. I got nothin'.


----------



## libros_lego

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I don't know if it is "must have" (not for me ) but thought this was an interesting article on an app called "Code Red" in today's Washington Post--you probably will need to register to read. Or use the Washington Post ipad app...
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/21/AR2010042104578.html
> 
> Betsy


I thought this was for Homeland Security, but when Ann commented, I thought, "Ah, that kind of red"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want to make a comment on this. . . . .but. . . . .I have no idea what to say. . . . .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> nope. I got nothin'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"Big Bad Sudoku Book" is free in iPad apps.  Seems pretty good so far, I just started a game....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I don't know if it is "must have" (not for me ) but thought this was an interesting article on an app called "Code Red" in today's Washington Post--you probably will need to register to read. Or use the Washington Post ipad app...
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/21/AR2010042104578.html
> 
> Betsy


I have no words...


----------



## arshield

so iperiod hasn't been optimized for the ipad yet.

http://www.winkpass.com/iperiod.html


----------



## luvmy4brats

arshield said:


> so iperiod hasn't been optimized for the ipad yet.
> 
> http://www.winkpass.com/iperiod.html


Yep, it's there...

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iperiod-ultimate-for-ipad/id364867853?mt=8


----------



## Rasputina

arshield said:


> so iperiod hasn't been optimized for the ipad yet.
> 
> http://www.winkpass.com/iperiod.html


it has, I've been using the new one and really like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I have no words...


Good, that will help me with Words For Friends. 

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want to make a comment on this. . . . .but. . . . .I have no idea what to say. . . . .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> nope. I got nothin'.


lol Ann


----------



## Bren S.

Jesslyn said:


> In addition tor recommending Appadvice for app news and offers, I also recommend Appolicious for same. I went thru over 100 pages of apps I. iTunes, but still managed to find great deals on both--and in less time.


I really like AppAdvice and have that one,and I just picked up Appolicious as it looks quite useful for iPad news and apps.


----------



## Bren S.

I use an App called Text+, the version I use is the paid one so no ads thus far.
It allows you to text any cellphone anywhere right off your iPad for *free*,and will notify you when you have new text messages.
So much more convenient than switching back and forth between the iPad and cellphone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just got that one....seems to work fine.  And I'm using the free one, although removing the ads for $3 a year isn't a big deal, but neither do the ads seem obnoxious, just a little box in the corner.  Now I'll actually be able to text people (not included in my calling plan!)

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

I downloaded several apps last night, including Vegas Mate ($1.99).  Very cool little app for hotel/restaurant/entertainment suggestions.  My favorite thing (besides all of the pretty pictures   ) is the fact that you can select a hotel, see the restaurants in that hotel, and it will show you whether or not the restaurant is currently open.  Plus, you can view the restaurant's menu, and book a reservation right from within the app (it uses Open Table).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> I use an App called Text+, the version I use is the paid one so no ads thus far.
> It allows you to text any cellphone anywhere right off your iPad for *free*,and will notify you when you have new text messages.
> So much more convenient than switching back and forth between the iPad and cellphone.


I can't reply to any conversations....there's a bug that the reply button has only showed once and then the software crashed. I had to send a new message, which was fine, but not the way it was supposed to work. Have you been able to "reply," Sugar?

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't reply to any conversations....there's a bug that the reply button has only showed once and then the software crashed. I had to send a new message, which was fine, but not the way it was supposed to work. Have you been able to "reply," Sugar?
> 
> Betsy


Yes I've been able to reply.I actually use Text + a lot. Maybe it's a glitch with the free app? I don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm.  Maybe I'll have to spend the $3. 

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I'll have to spend the $3.
> 
> Betsy


You could also try removing it from the iPad and then adding it back.
Just an idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, that brings me to another topic--for apps I bought and downloaded through the iPad, do I back up via iTunes?  Just drag them from the iPad to the iTunes library?  Because most of my apps I bought from the iPad, not from Itunes.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy, in iTunes, with your iPad connected to the computer, right click on your device in the left hand column and select transfer purchases. That will move anything you purchased on your iPad over to your computer.

Also, you can always re-download apps for FREE, even if you've deleted them..(can't do that with songs or movies though)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Really?  So, if I click on the app, it will know I already bought it?  Like Amazon?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? So, if I click on the app, it will know I already bought it? Like Amazon?
> 
> Betsy


Yep. But it only works with the apps.


----------



## hsuthard

My son uses text + a lot. Ive used it, too, and it works well for us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, in this case, since it was free, I could delete it without penalty anyway  

hsuthard--I'm guessing he's using the iPhone version?

It works well except that I can't get the reply feature to work.  I'm going to delete it and reinstall.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

He has an iTouch. He and his fifth grade friends all use it to text each other without cell phones.


----------



## planet_janet

Is anyone using an instant messaging app on their iPad?  If so, which one?


----------



## Rasputina

Check out the app called desktop, it allows you to have a split screen set up and you decide what is on each side. So safari on one, and dictionary on another, or calculator and currency converter. Or you can just have 2 safari windows open at the same time sharing the same screen. I know some people really wanted multitasking already, here is a way to at least do some stuff.


----------



## Rasputina

Forgot to mention this, not an app, but applicable to wallpaper. I've been taking screenshots while watching movies and then I use them for wallpaper.


----------



## Chad Winters

Apparently kindleboards can now be accessed by an app called Tapatalk it's 2 or 3 dollars and not perfect but a lot better than using safari


----------



## hsuthard

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Apparently kindleboards can now be accessed by an app called Tapatalk it's 2 or 3 dollars and not perfect but a lot better than using safari


That's fantastic! I use tapatalk on my iPhone all the time, it's great for forums. Very much worth the 2.99 price, though there is a free version as well.


----------



## Pd123

I love Atomic Web Browser. Its .99 but it gives me back tabs which I've really missed. I want to be able to have multiple web pages open and easily switch between rather than minimize and open. Its my favorite app so far. fyi-when you download  the app it gives an over 17 warning, but I'm not sure why as I havent seen any ads or anything like that on the browser. Its been great to use, much better than safari so far for me.

PaulaD


----------



## Bren S.

Pd123 said:


> I love Atomic Web Browser. Its .99 but it gives me back tabs which I've really missed. I want to be able to have multiple web pages open and easily switch between rather than minimize and open. Its my favorite app so far. fyi-when you download the app it gives an over 17 warning, but I'm not sure why as I havent seen any ads or anything like that on the browser. Its been great to use, much better than safari so far for me.
> 
> PaulaD


That one sounds great, I will have to check it out!


----------



## Emily King

I'm looking for a good chess app that we can play 2-player... Any recommendations?


----------



## hsuthard

EKing said:


> I'm looking for a good chess app that we can play 2-player... Any recommendations?


I haven't tried it, but the company that does Words with Friends also has Chess with Friends:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chess-with-friends-free/id295436227?mt=8


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pd123 said:


> I love Atomic Web Browser. Its .99 but it gives me back tabs which I've really missed. I want to be able to have multiple web pages open and easily switch between rather than minimize and open. Its my favorite app so far. fyi-when you download the app it gives an over 17 warning, but I'm not sure why as I havent seen any ads or anything like that on the browser. Its been great to use, much better than safari so far for me.
> 
> PaulaD


Any of the apps that access the web have that as the 'Net has all kinds of stuff.  Going to check it out...

Betsy


----------



## webhill

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Apparently kindleboards can now be accessed by an app called Tapatalk it's 2 or 3 dollars and not perfect but a lot better than using safari


I can't find a tapatalk for ipad - only for iphone - is it optimized for ipad and downloads as an all-in-one, or what?

thanks,
h.


----------



## Chad Winters

webhill said:


> I can't find a tapatalk for ipad - only for iphone - is it optimized for ipad and downloads as an all-in-one, or what?
> 
> thanks,
> h.


I'm using it on my Touch....no iPad yet....I just assumed it would work. You could pixeldouble it, of course, but I don't how it will look...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It doesn't look bad...I would use it doubled if I were going to use it, but it really isn't an advantage for me as I can't get into any of the secret moderator party rooms with it.  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It doesn't look bad...I would use it doubled if I were going to use it, but it really isn't an advantage for me as I can't get into any of the secret moderator party rooms with it.
> 
> Betsy


I can get into the party rooms...I just can't do any of the fun moderator stuff. I think I'll stick with Safari


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, that's what I meant....

Betsy


----------



## Pd123

Hey! *I* want to play in the secret moderator party rooms! Sounds like a lot more fun than atomic web browser.

PaulaD
Who felt for a minute there like veruka in charlie's chocolate factory. 
_I want a secret moderator party room and I want it NOW _


----------



## pidgeon92

Pd123 said:


> _I want a secret moderator party room and I want it NOW _


It exists, and you are _not_ invited.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But they're secret.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Pd123

pidgeon92 said:


> It exists, and you are _not_ invited.


Fun! Now I feel even more like veruka. But I'm so new here that the whole forum seems like a party to me so I'll just enjoy myself soaking it all in.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They just want to be one of Harvey's girls.

As for a party, oh stick around awhile and the margaritas and chocolate cake comes out! And pictures of half nekkie guys sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a (free) app for that:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imargarita/id350798696?mt=8










Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

That's great, Betsy, but where's the (free) app for the half nekkie guys?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Best I can do is a .99 app
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cute-guy-slide-puzzle/id355538311?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

I just found (thru another forum) an app called Delivery Status that will track all your orders regardless of carrier or originating store.  As someone who lives in the middle of nowhere and buys most things online, this looks very useful.  I already loaded my iPad order into it, and when the delivery status changed to "prepared for shipment" I found out via this app on my iphone!

It's one of the apps that works on either the iphone or ipad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

USA Today reviewed this app today, it's free and I downloaded it. Looks good. It's a local restaurant locater, and you can set parameters for the kind of food and the price from $ to $$$$, although some of the restaurants nearby they list as $$ I would consider $$$.

http://appshopper.com/link/urbanspoon-for-ipad

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Urbanspoon is great, I've used it on my iphone for quite awhile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They talked about the iPhone app and how popular it is.

Here's an app and use for an iPad that would have been enough to tip me to the 3G version had I known about it before I bought:

http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/03/square-ipad/

It lets one use the iPad as a cash register and credit card swiper (with a gadget that plugs into the headphone jack). I could use it to process credit cards and manage my inventory at shows and guild meetings. I have a pretty cool recording card swiper but this is even better.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Best I can do is a .99 app
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cute-guy-slide-puzzle/id355538311?mt=8
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm, not bad at all!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My most-used apps are:

iBooks
Kindle for iPad
New York Times Crosswords
WeatherBug
Fliq (sync notes and photos wirelessly with laptop)
Bento
Goodreader
Geosphere (Geocaching app)
DirecTV
Atomic Web Browser
Frotz (I'm a major Infocom junkie, currently re-playing Hollywood Hijinx)

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters

do you take it geocaching?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> do you take it geocaching?


It goes in the car with me, I don't take it out hiking with me. I load up photos and maps on it to consult before I leave the car and tackle the find.

I use the iPod Touch version to carry around with me.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters

but that the Touch doesn't have GPS, do you use a separate gps?

Curious becase I use to use my Dell Axim, but I don't have GPS on my Touch and I have been stuck


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Neither the iPod Touch nor the iPad WiFi has GPS. The GPS functionality is part of the 3G chipset. The iPad WiFi has an electronic compass for some reason, and doesn't give an error when GPS functions are turned on, but no actual GPS. I don't quite understand the subtleties of all that, though.

Yeah, I use a Garmin handheld unit for caching. The chipset in the iPhone/iPad 3G isn’t accurate enough, anyway. It only gives +/- 20-25 meters, from what I've been told. I get 3-4 meters with the Garmin.


----------



## akpak

I use a lot of the apps mentioned here, but I also love WeRule. Friend me, people! Username there is the same as here


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You might start a separate thread for WeRule, like we have for Words With Friends and Godfinger; I think there are other members who do WeRule.  I tried it but it didn't stick with me for some reason....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

oh nice, an ipad 3G specific navigation app came out today just in time for my cross country trip. Copilot Live HD North America and it was only 30 bucks. Now I just need the 3G to be delivered so I can try it out.


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> oh nice, an ipad 3G specific navigation app came out today just in time for my cross country trip. Copilot Live HD North America and it was only 30 bucks. Now I just need the 3G to be delivered so I can try it out.


can't wait to hear what you think about this - it is something I would be interested in for sure --


----------



## Rhiathame

My must have app is Priority Matrix which I use to keep track and organize all my tasks. This is incredibly useful for school, work and home.


----------



## hsuthard

I just downloaded Zillow, which is great for real estate info. The iPad version is nice!


----------



## Rasputina

rho said:


> can't wait to hear what you think about this - it is something I would be interested in for sure --


We spent the day on the road and I couldn't use app at all. I tested it out yesterday in prep for us leaving this morning and tried to set up out itinerary but it couldn't find one of the hotels we were going to stay at, not even by address which was annoying, I just kept getting a blank white page. Then today the app wouldn't even open.

So we drove 800 miles using google maps. It worked great with the 3G and has found both te hotels I checked so far. I used the google maps app on my iPhone f or last years trip and it mostly worked but I had sone issueswih things not being where it said they were. Will see if it's improved any since last years trip. The interface is much nicer on iPad and the bigger screen is very convienant.

Also I was able to load and use my AT&T navigator app I use on my iPhone on my iPad without any additional monthly fee but it 2x iPhone app.


----------



## Chad Winters

Did you mount your device or just hold it?


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> We spent the day on the road and I couldn't use app at all. I tested it out yesterday in prep for us leaving this morning and tried to set up out itinerary but it couldn't find one of the hotels we were going to stay at, not even by address which was annoying, I just kept getting a blank white page. Then today the app wouldn't even open.
> 
> So we drove 800 miles using google maps. It worked great with the 3G and has found both te hotels I checked so far. I used the google maps app on my iPhone f or last years trip and it mostly worked but I had sone issueswih things not being where it said they were. Will see if it's improved any since last years trip. The interface is much nicer on iPad and the bigger screen is very convienant.
> 
> Also I was able to load and use my AT&T navigator app I use on my iPhone on my iPad without any additional monthly fee but it 2x iPhone app.


thanks - I will wait on it for a bit then to see if they work out the bugs -


----------



## Anne

I love this app ABC Player . It there one for NBC or CBS ?


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> I love this app ABC Player . It there one for NBC or CBS ?


Isn't the ABC player great!; my DVD recorder didn't work Monday night so it didn't record "Castle", my favorite show; no worries! I was able to watch it the next morning on my iPad, and it was so easy to go back and repeat something I wanted to see or hear again.

No app yet for NBC or CBS; hopefully, they'll get on the bandwagon, and soon.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm adding Plants v. Zombies to my list of must-have iPad apps.  I finally broke down and bought it after demo-ing it at Best Buy yesterday, and subsequently lost about two straight hours of my life playing it last night.


----------



## Anne

ayuryogini said:


> Isn't the ABC player great!; my DVD recorder didn't work Monday night so it didn't record "Castle", my favorite show; no worries! I was able to watch it the next morning on my iPad, and it was so easy to go back and repeat something I wanted to see or hear again.
> 
> No app yet for NBC or CBS; hopefully, they'll get on the bandwagon, and soon.


Thanks I love this app. I can catch up on the shows I have missed. I hope NBC and CBS get on the bandwagon soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My favorites are:

ABC Player (and I loved it before the recent improvements, now it's pretty flawless)
Plants & Zombies (I'm the coolest grandman every for having this on my iPad).
Fingerzilla for a quick cheap thrill
We Rule
Words With Friends
....these are the ones I'm using the most so far.

I also use PushMail to let me know when email comes into the account I use for KindleBoards; I don't want it to get mingled in with the email account I'm using for the iPad, which is my husband's.  That's worked pretty well so far though it's a bit clunky.

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Does the ABC player let you watch the current season from the beginning? I haven't watched any of this season's Lost, can I catch up?


----------



## meljackson

I love 7 wonders of the world. I downloaded plants vs zombies but haven't tried it yet. I don't even know what to do!

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akjak said:


> Does the ABC player let you watch the current season from the beginning? I haven't watched any of this season's Lost, can I catch up?


I think it's only the last five episodes....

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it's only the last five episodes....
> 
> Betsy


If you list all shows and pick Lost, it will pop up a list of the most recent episodes. There's a button below them that says something along the lines of "All Episides". Push that and scroll all the way to the right for the first one. They're all in there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I'd never gotten to the episode list that way, totally different way than the way I do it, and very handy to see all the episodes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently it varies by series (and I don't watch Lost, so I had never checked).

Desparate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters, Castle, only five or six episodes are shown.

Dancing with the Stars had 17 episodes, and Lost seemed to have all the episodes.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Plants vs Zombies does anyone have this? If you do have it which one do you have? There are two or three different ones.


----------



## planet_janet

Anne said:


> Plants vs Zombies does anyone have this? If you do have it which one do you have? There are two or three different ones.


I have Plants v. Zombies HD for iPad. Awesome graphics and such an addicting game!


----------



## Anne

planet_janet said:


> I have Plants v. Zombies HD for iPad. Awesome graphics and such an addicting game!


Thanks is that the one for $9.99?


----------



## meljackson

I bought the 9.99 version of P vs Z too. It's really fun. I had no idea how to play so I gave the ipad to the kids and had them figure it out then show me. Now we are all addicted. It really looks great on ipad. 

Melissa


----------



## Anne

meljackson said:


> I bought the 9.99 version of P vs Z too. It's really fun. I had no idea how to play so I gave the ipad to the kids and had them figure it out then show me. Now we are all addicted. It really looks great on ipad.
> 
> Melissa


Thanks Melissa there are 3 different ones. I was not sure which ones to get .


----------



## JeffM

You'll want to get the iPad version. It's $9.99.


----------



## Anne

JeffM said:


> You'll want to get the iPad version. It's $9.99.


Thanks I just got that one. I love it


----------



## hsuthard

Anne said:


> Plants vs Zombies does anyone have this? If you do have it which one do you have? There are two or three different ones.


I have the iPad app and the iPhone one. Are there others? My kids like them both quite a bit.


----------



## Rasputina

Hurricane HD


----------



## Anne

hsuthard said:


> I have the iPad app and the iPhone one. Are there others? My kids like them both quite a bit.


There are a couple of different ones. I think the $9.99 one is the best. I saw two others one for 99 cents and one for $2.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you have an iPad, you want the $9.99 version.  It's been totally redone for only the iPad.

If you have an iPhone, you want the $2.99 version.  It's compatible with the iPhone/iPod Touch.

The $0.99 version is NOT the same game. 

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## yogini2

I have P vs Z on my Ipad.  The first app I bought.  It's worth it to buy the full version available on the PC/MAC.  You have a zen garden, a tree of wisdom to grow.  More  and different levels.  Izombie endless works better on the computer.  The finger touch for the corncob cannons is late and many false shots.  The zombies will eat your brains fast without corncob cannons working correctly.

Kathy


----------



## ibrewalot

I use my iPad "mostly" at work so I bought:

- the three Apple "Office" apps (Keynote, Pages and Numbers)...$9.99/ea
- WhiteNote to use while taking notes and drawing on the same page while in meetings...$3 for the full version
- Draw to use as a quick white board that will save to the photo library or import into WhiteNotes...free if I remember correctly
- StickyNotes to use as quick reminders or to-do lists...$.99 I think
- Jumbo since the iPad doesn't come loaded with a calculator...free
- PadInfo to let me know how much memory and battery life I've used...free
- FileBrowser to allow me to wirelessly connect to my PC shared drives and download to my iPad...seems like it was $1.99
- Skype to talk to my Dad who also uses Skype...free
- TangoRemote lets me plug my iTouch into my stereo and control via my iPad using wireless...seems like $.99
- RealRacing HD since I HAD to have an iPad modified racing game using the accellerometers (Awesome game!)...$9.99


----------



## VictoriaP

Sigh...tons of new apps from this thread so far!  I need to find a good sudoku app, mine hasn't been redone for the iPad yet and it doesn't look very good sized up. Any recs?

Just added today:

AIM for the iPad--since that's the main way my best friend and I talk every night
Solitaire City Lite--thanks to chief enabler luvmy4BRATs.  I'm sure this will lead to more $ spent!
GoodReader for PDFs
Poetry magnets--bought it for the innuendos I can send to DH.  Naturally instead, the first poem composed was about zombies, a subject for which they have a whole preformed vocabulary.  

Ported from iPhone:
MLB at bat--$15 each for the iPhone & iPad specific versions? Not bloody likely.  I'll make do with the 2x sizing.
Koi Pond--still looks pretty good enlarged.
Kindle app, of course!

I need to go back through these posts and make a list!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Now Playing
IMDB


----------



## planet_janet

Is anyone using Todo for iPad (productivity--personal planner)?  I am currently using Sorted for list making, but I'm not too impressed with it and want something a bit more "robust" for creating/organizing to do lists...


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Now Playing
> IMDB


What is IMDB


----------



## Sandpiper

Anne said:


> What is IMDB


International Movie Data Base. It is _the best site_ for info re movies and TV.


----------



## Anne

Sandpiper said:


> International Movie Data Base. It is _the best site_ for info re movies and TV.


Thanks I will have to check that out.


----------



## Sandpiper

Digits . . . the best calculator app for iPad.


----------



## luvshihtzu

For those of you who have the iPad Scrabble App, does it allow you to play personally against the robot like Lexulous on Facebook?  I like the practice games I can set up against the robot.  So far I am just not good enough to try against real players.


----------



## akagriff

I have MLB at bat.  I really like it.  Ibird is good.  I'm going to look at todo.


----------



## webhill

VictoriaP said:


> Koi Pond--still looks pretty good enlarged.


if you like Koi Pond, d/l the free "Pocket Pond HD" for iPad. Very nice


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VictoriaP said:


> Sigh...tons of new apps from this thread so far! I need to find a good sudoku app, mine hasn't been redone for the iPad yet and it doesn't look very good sized up. Any recs?


I have some good Sudoku apps, I'll check them out and let you know.



planet_janet said:


> Is anyone using Todo for iPad (productivity--personal planner)? I am currently using Sorted for list making, but I'm not too impressed with it and want something a bit more "robust" for creating/organizing to do lists...


I've been trying out various ToDo products, just found one I really like, I'll get it and let you know!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the ToDo list creater I finally settled on, love it so far:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/task-pro-todo-projects/id306832174?mt=8

It lets you create all kinds of todo lists, from todo lists for the day to projects to lists you can reuse for trips, etc...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sudoku HD and Big Bad Sudoku Book are both good, Sudoku HD is very straightforward. The Big Bad Sudoku Book interface is not very intuitive to use, but has some good qualities, you can post your own marks and hide them at times.

Sudoku HD (on sale today, 30% off today only, or or so they say. --$1.99)
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sudoku-hd-for-ipad/id364909963?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I am still using the Electronic Arts sudoku for iphone on my ipad because it has the prettiest interface I've seen. I haven't liked the other ones done for ipad as much.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Bebbled 
Gyrorate


----------



## hsuthard

Terry White just did a great review of Todo for iPad on his blog today:

http://www.bestappsite.com/2010/05/13/todo-for-ipad/

And there are a bunch of free games TODAY ONLY (Thursday):

http://www.macintoshos.com/free-games-iphone-ipod-touch-ipad/102.html

We downloaded Crazy Pirate Slots and my 8yo DD was having a blast


----------



## VictoriaP

My new favorite:





 $4.99

Now, a couple of caveats:

It's available for the iPhone too, along with a bunch of their other hidden object games. I can't even *imagine* trying it on that tiny screen.

There's a couple of glitches that have been reported; I've hit on one so far. We have a friend who works there and have already sent email. Hopefully they'll get it fixed quickly, but so far, I can work around it.

Warning: Hidden object games are highly addictive to some people. I've spent three hours already on this one. LOL


----------



## meljackson

I got the herods hidden adventure game the other day when it was down to 1.99 and already finished it. I love hidden objects and I did play them on my iPhone. iPad is so much better!

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina

ToDo for ipad has been incredible for organizing my upcoming move.


----------



## Koi

Is a Hidden Object game... ?  I should know my game terminology- the house is full of teens gaming away- but I don't know this one.  If its the gaming equivalent of trying to find my car keys, I'll avoid it like plague.


----------



## planet_janet

VictoriaP said:


> My new favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.99
> 
> Now, a couple of caveats:
> 
> It's available for the iPhone too, along with a bunch of their other hidden object games. I can't even *imagine* trying it on that tiny screen.
> 
> There's a couple of glitches that have been reported; I've hit on one so far. We have a friend who works there and have already sent email. Hopefully they'll get it fixed quickly, but so far, I can work around it.
> 
> Warning: Hidden object games are highly addictive to some people. I've spent three hours already on this one. LOL


I have the Everest Hidden Expedition game for my iPhone, and it is not only highly addictive, but also surprisingly nice game play on a smaller screen. I LOVE hidden object games!


----------



## hsuthard

For those of you  who like the Hidden object games, they often run specials on those apps. I follow slickdeals.net and got the Everest Hidden Expedition game for free a few months ago. Not for my iPhone, though, for my mac.


----------



## VictoriaP

hsuthard said:


> For those of you who like the Hidden object games, they often run specials on those apps. I follow slickdeals.net and got the Everest Hidden Expedition game for free a few months ago. Not for my iPhone, though, for my mac.


I have Everest as well--got it after I met the climber featured in it, Ed Viesturs. LOL We've finished that one a few times. We've also got Titanic, and Serpent of Isis--though I don't think I've ever completed that one. Seems to me hubby had one other one, might be Ravenhurst? It's been years.



Koi said:


> Is a Hidden Object game... ? I should know my game terminology- the house is full of teens gaming away- but I don't know this one. If its the gaming equivalent of trying to find my car keys, I'll avoid it like plague.


Yes, it's the equivalent. 










The list of items you need to find in this screen are at the bottom of the image. You click on each item as you find it. There are also bonus items to find that aren't listed--in Amazon, you click on miscellaneous beetles to bank additional hints that are useful in finding those items you'd never see in a million years, plus find pages from a journal that may be of some use in solving the brain twisting puzzles you need to complete between levels. I don't know about everyone else, but I'm quickly finding I like them even better on the iPad than I did on the computer. Now if only all the stupid credits I have with Big Fish already were transferable to the iPad versions. Need to add that question to the list to send to DH's friend who works for them.

The games are a challenge, that's for sure, but they're also surprisingly fun. Might be worth taking a look when one comes up for free or on sale!

This one's not available for the iPad, but I had to laugh when I saw it: Harlequin Presents ™: Hidden Object of Desire


----------



## Rasputina

LOL ok that game would drive me nuts, they need to work on decluttering and I have enough of my own housework to do already LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

I agree Rasputina.  I get itchy just looking at that sample picture!


----------



## planet_janet

Rasputina said:


> they need to work on decluttering


LOL!!!!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I finally bought the official Scrabble game for iPad.  It has a wonderful "pass and play" so I can play with DH and also I can play a solitaire version against the computer robot.  Way better than Lexulous on Facebook which I was trying to equal.  
I checked out Words With Friends and couldn't stand the screen and how the letters looked.  I don't feel that I wasted my money with the Scrabble purchase.  That was my main worry with such an expensive app.  It was worth the $9.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, but luvshitzu, if you had Word with Friends you could join the KB gang!  (And it has pass and play, too.)

Good to know that the official Scrabble is worth it though!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

The Scrabble app let's you play with more than two players, as well. I played with the kids while we waited for our pizza this weekend. I bought it for the party play, though, and we just can't seem to get it to work. Party play let's each player use an iPhone or iPod touch ton function as their own personal tile rack while the iPad is the main board. Cool idea, but it didn't work for us.


----------



## rho

VictoriaP said:


> I have Everest as well--got it after I met the climber featured in it, Ed Viesturs. LOL We've finished that one a few times. We've also got Titanic, and Serpent of Isis--though I don't think I've ever completed that one. Seems to me hubby had one other one, might be Ravenhurst? It's been years.
> 
> Yes, it's the equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list of items you need to find in this screen are at the bottom of the image. You click on each item as you find it. There are also bonus items to find that aren't listed--in Amazon, you click on miscellaneous beetles to bank additional hints that are useful in finding those items you'd never see in a million years, plus find pages from a journal that may be of some use in solving the brain twisting puzzles you need to complete between levels. I don't know about everyone else, but I'm quickly finding I like them even better on the iPad than I did on the computer. Now if only all the stupid credits I have with Big Fish already were transferable to the iPad versions. Need to add that question to the list to send to DH's friend who works for them.
> 
> The games are a challenge, that's for sure, but they're also surprisingly fun. Might be worth taking a look when one comes up for free or on sale!
> 
> This one's not available for the iPad, but I had to laugh when I saw it: Harlequin Presents ™: Hidden Object of Desire


----------



## luvshihtzu

hsuthard,
I downloaded the app for using the iTouch as a tile rack for Scrabble and it really sounded confusing.  Something about turning off the WiFi and each player has to have their own iTouch.  I'll try it out again this week sometime when I am less tired.

Betsy,
I thought the Word With Friends sounded like fun, but I just don't like the board and UI.  I found it so confusing.  Maybe I'll try the free version one more time. Will also check out the screen shots for the iPad WWF game and see if it is really any better.  Thanks for the invite.  Also many thanks for the list of two letter words over on the WWF thread.  I printed them out last night to make our next Scrabble games better.


----------



## meljackson

The party play is kind of cool but if you let your iphone or ipad go into standby you are kicked OUT of the game and the game ends! We had fun while it lasted but didn't try it again. I don't want to have to be worried about going on standby.

Melissa


----------



## webhill

luvshihtzu said:


> I thought the Word With Friends sounded like fun, but I just don't like the board and UI. I found it so confusing. Maybe I'll try the free version one more time. Will also check out the screen shots for the iPad WWF game and see if it is really any better.


Wow. I can't imagine how the WWF board/UI are confusing relative to Scrabble. They seem so very similar to me! In fact if you put a gun to my head and said I *had* to choose one to call confusing or unliked, I'd have to say Scrabble, because that bright red border is a little distracting. LOL!


----------



## luvshihtzu

webhill,
Part of the problem of the Words With Friends is that it is the free version and there are ads after every play.  Also because you can only have it in portrait view, it makes everything a little harder.  The letters don't go into position easily unless you blow up the screen view.  That all gets annoying after a while.  

I'll think about it a bit more, but right now I only have five dollars left of my $25 Kindle book fund for June. I think long and hard before buying each app to be sure it isn't something I will regret.  So far, the Suduko app is the only one I wish I hadn't purchased.  Love the Jigsaw app.

With Scrabble I can play against the computer.  I didn't see a version like that in Words With Friends.  Did I miss something?


----------



## luvmy4brats

luvshihtzu said:


> webhill,
> Part of the problem of the Words With Friends is that it is the free version and there are ads after every play. Also because you can only have it in portrait view, it makes everything a little harder. The letters don't go into position easily unless you blow up the screen view. That all gets annoying after a while.
> 
> I'll think about it a bit more, but right now I only have five dollars left of my $25 Kindle book fund for June. I think long and hard before buying each app to be sure it isn't something I will regret. So far, the Suduko app is the only one I wish I hadn't purchased. Love the Jigsaw app.
> 
> With Scrabble I can play against the computer. I didn't see a version like that in Words With Friends. Did I miss something?


I have the paid version of WwF and really enjoy it. I love not having the ads. I don't worry about not being able to play the computer because I usually have between 15-20 games going at any one time. I almost always have one or two (or 12) games waiting for me when I pick up my phone. I have the Scrabble app too, but haven't used it once since I started playing WwF with everyone here on KB. It's also fun having the chat option (although Betsy uses it to call me names) I even got my husband and BRATs playing now.

A quick hint for zooming in on the area of the screen you're working on (without having to "pinch") is a quick double tap on the area you want to work, and then when you're done a double tap will zoom it back out.


----------



## Anne

What game is that in the picture above? It is Everest? What is the difference between the free aps and the paid apps?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> (although Betsy uses it to call me names)


I keep telling you, those are terms of endearment in my neighborhood! And I only use them when you lay a 100 point word on me. 

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Haven't seen that yet... Luv must be holding back in her games against me (out of pity, I'm sure)


----------



## Trilby

American McGee's Crooked House


----------



## yogini2

AppAdvice  The cost is $1.99.  It reviews the latest new apps on the Ipad & Iphone.  it will give a review of the latest games and the latest app.  Good stuff/bad stuff.  Some apps are free for a day.  This web site will tell you about them.  Also lots of editorials/blog stuff/ reviews.  A great app that will pay for itself quickly.  The only disadvantage is that it tells you about all these great apps. and you may end up buying more than you intended....offset by the fact that you'll hear about a lot of cool free stuff.

Kathy


----------



## luvshihtzu

B



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, but luvshitzu, if you had Word with Friends you could join the KB gang! (And it has pass and play, too.)
> 
> Good to know that the official Scrabble is worth it though!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,
I have to laugh because it sounds like I am being coaxed into joining WWF just to add more "fresh meat". Both you and Heather sound like you are waiting to pounce on us newbies. That 100 points has me a bit worried.


----------



## webhill

luvshihtzu said:


> webhill,
> Part of the problem of the Words With Friends is that it is the free version and there are ads after every play. Also because you can only have it in portrait view, it makes everything a little harder. The letters don't go into position easily unless you blow up the screen view. That all gets annoying after a while.


Oh, the ads pissed me off too. I upgraded to the paid version after two weeks when I was using the iPhone version, and now I play *mostly* on the iPad anyway. But it still seems a lot like scrabble to me 

As for playing against the computer, I don't think so, but honestly that's not something I'd want to do, so, I haven't tried. But you can have it assign you random internet opponents.


----------



## meljackson

luvshihtzu, which jigsaw app do you play? I like shockwave's daily jigsaw and I finally figured out that you can zoom it which helps but when I go to grab a piece and miss I hate pulling that background around, so annoying. I wish there was a way to lock it in place after you get everything organized the way you want them. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvshihtzu said:


> B
> 
> Betsy,
> I have to laugh because it sounds like I am being coaxed into joining WWF just to add more "fresh meat". Both you and Heather sound like you are waiting to pounce on us newbies. That 100 points has me a bit worried.


Trust me, based on the newbies I've recently been playing, I'm the fresh meat.  I just love playing; I like the close games the best, but I learn a lot from the games I play and lose by 200 points (webhill ). And when I finally beat someone who was trouncing me, it was great! (Leslie & Heather).

Of the games I'm playing now, I'm losing at least half of them (goes off to check).

Betsy


----------



## Anne

VictoriaP said:


> I have Everest as well--got it after I met the climber featured in it, Ed Viesturs. LOL We've finished that one a few times. We've also got Titanic, and Serpent of Isis--though I don't think I've ever completed that one. Seems to me hubby had one other one, might be Ravenhurst? It's been years.
> 
> Yes, it's the equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list of items you need to find in this screen are at the bottom of the image. You click on each item as you find it. There are also bonus items to find that aren't listed--in Amazon, you click on miscellaneous beetles to bank additional hints that are useful in finding those items you'd never see in a million years, plus find pages from a journal that may be of some use in solving the brain twisting puzzles you need to complete between levels. I don't know about everyone else, but I'm quickly finding I like them even better on the iPad than I did on the computer. Now if only all the stupid credits I have with Big Fish already were transferable to the iPad versions. Need to add that question to the list to send to DH's friend who works for them.
> 
> The games are a challenge, that's for sure, but they're also surprisingly fun. Might be worth taking a look when one comes up for free or on sale!
> 
> This one's not available for the iPad, but I had to laugh when I saw it: Harlequin Presents ™: Hidden Object of Desire


what app is this in the picture ?


----------



## rho

Anne said:


> I think it is called Amazon. I am stuck on it and totally frustrated. But I keep going back to the blasted thing!
> 
> what app is this in the picture ?


----------



## Anne

Thanks Rho


----------



## Ms Deb

I like iTeleport.  It gives me total control of my desktop at home.  I tried a couple of different VNC clients, but this was the easiest and best responding app, and it works totally in the background on your home computer.  It is expensive at $24.99, but it is really worth it to me.  I just downloaded iBoards, but I haven't used it yet - I liked the look of it on the iPad better than tapatalk - But will have to see how it works.

Thanks for all the great app suggestions!


----------



## Anne

Ms Deb said:


> I like iTeleport. It gives me total control of my desktop at home. I tried a couple of different VNC clients, but this was the easiest and best responding app, and it works totally in the background on your home computer. It is expensive at $24.99, but it is really worth it to me. I just downloaded iBoards, but I haven't used it yet - I liked the look of it on the iPad better than tapatalk - But will have to see how it works.
> 
> Thanks for all the great app suggestions!


What do you use iteleport for?


----------



## meljackson

Oh I like iboards lol very cute and fun. I made one up using pictures of my daughter and a bunch of post-it notes in pink. She loved it. 

Melissa


----------



## Ms Deb

Anne said:


> What do you use iteleport for?


I usually use it so I can download books, convert them in Calibre and upload them thru DropBox.


----------



## Anne

Ms Deb said:


> I usually use it so I can download books, convert them in Calibre and upload them thru DropBox.


Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Could you talk more about the convert and upload through dropbox?  What are you reading them with on the iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Ms Deb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Could you talk more about the convert and upload through drop-box? What are you reading them with on the iPad?
> 
> Betsy


Dropbox is a storage-sync program. You install it on your computers and it makes a file folder, anything you put in that folder will sync with any computer you have dropbox installed on. There is an app for your iPad, and Iphone that gives you access to those files. Goodreader will automatically open, save and allow you to read those files. I prefer to read with iBooks, but when I am away from my computer, I can't sync any new books to my iPad, so I use the above method.

Calibre is a fantastic program that will convert a book, or doc, to your preferred reading format. It will also load them on your Kindle or other reading device. It will not sync with your iPad, so normally I convert the book to epub and drop it into itunes. My Calibre file is kept in my Dropbox, so if I don't have access to iTunes, I can still read the book from my iPad with Goodreader. This also insures that all of my computers have a copy of my books.

http://calibre-ebook.com/
https://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I use dropbox and Calibre (though thanks for the explanations, I'm sure someone was going to ask), I was curious as to how you used it to read books; so you're converting them to PDF and reading in Goodreader.  Clear enough, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whoever got me hooked on Angry Birds.... Thanks a lot! I was up past 2 AM playing it!


----------



## planet_janet

luvmy4brats said:


> Whoever got me hooked on Angry Birds.... Thanks a lot! I was up past 2 AM playing it!


I am staying away from that one, as PvZ has already kept both me and my DH up way past our respective bedtimes!


----------



## planet_janet

My kids love the interactive Disney book apps.  I downloaded the free Toy Story app the day I got my iPad, and last night I purchased The Princess and the Frog book app.  My kids haven't seen it yet; they are going to be so excited when I break it out at bedtime tonight!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

You folks have got to try Dizzypad HD for the iPad.  FREE game app, featuring cute frogs jumping from lilypad to lilypad.  Deceptively simple, but addicting.


----------



## meljackson

We are all addicted to Angry Birds here. Strangely enough when my 15 yr old or I get stuck on a level we take it to 7 yr old daughter to get us through that one. She's quite a bit further along in her game than we are. 

Joe Paul, we just got DizzyPad last night and haven't played with it much but what I did see looks fun 

I need to check out the Princess and the Frog. We have some of the Dr Suess ones I think.

Melissa


----------



## Anne

I love angry birds. I need to check out Dizzy Pad.


----------



## Ms Deb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use dropbox and Calibre (though thanks for the explanations, I'm sure someone was going to ask), I was curious as to how you used it to read books; so you're converting them to PDF and reading in Goodreader. Clear enough, thanks!
> 
> Betsy


Yes That is why I need iTeleport. You can't convert on your iPad. Now if we can convince Kovid to make a Calibre app for iPad - I would be in heaven.


----------



## mlewis78

Do you buy all these apps in the Itunes apps store?  I looked in there a few days ago (after a salesman at Apple suggested I pick up the free ones while they are free -- I'm not buying an ipad unless I can just go in the store and buy it, wham bam) and there weren't so many.  There were no further pages or a more button.

Can you buy them from your ipad or do you have to buy from itunes and then hook up the ipad to load them?


----------



## Ms Deb

mlewis78 said:


> Can you buy them from your ipad or do you have to buy from itunes and then hook up the ipad to load them?


Both - it doesn't matter which way you purchase them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Do you buy all these apps in the Itunes apps store? I looked in there a few days ago (after a salesman at Apple suggested I pick up the free ones while they are free -- I'm not buying an ipad unless I can just go in the store and buy it, wham bam) and there weren't so many. There were no further pages or a more button.
> 
> Can you buy them from your ipad or do you have to buy from itunes and then hook up the ipad to load them?


You can do it both ways. Since I got the iPad, I've been buying them through the iPad, but the first one, I bought through iTunes and installed.

One thing I wish they had in the App Store App was the ability to "wish list" something as you an in iTunes.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

You can buy them either way, with a fox in a box, on a boat with a goat...  

If you buy them with iTunes on your PC, they will transfer to your iPad when you sync.  If you buy them on iTunes "on" your iPad, they will transfer to your PC when you sync.  They make it nice and easy to spend $$$.  I bought Words for Friends today at lunch while in Panera...and then played a few games.  Sweet!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Is there free Wi Fi at Panera?


----------



## ibrewalot

Yes...Panera has free wifi.


----------



## luvshihtzu

meljackson,
You asked about the Jigsaw puzzle app.  I tried the same one you have and hated that moving edge.  The reviews even mentioned the problem and people have been complaining about it for quite a while.  I ended up getting Jigsawed Jigsaw Puzzle for $1.99/sale.  Like it much better.  The reviews are pretty good.  You might check it out.

Betsy,
I broke down and bought the Words with Friends last night.  Will join the other thread for the group.  You suckered me in.   

Now I still have $2 left to spend and think I'll get GoodReader before the price changes.  It sounds useful.  Now what will I spend that last dollar on?


----------



## meljackson

Does jigsawed look good on the iPad? 

Melissa


----------



## akagriff

I looked at National geographic today.  Does anyone subscribe?  Do you subscribe to any other mags?


----------



## ayuryogini

akagriff said:


> I looked at National geographic today. Does anyone subscribe? Do you subscribe to any other mags?


I got the new Vanity Fair on my iPad; I'm not sure if I subscribed, I hope so, but I think it might have just been for that issue (you'd think I'd know before I plopped down the $4.99, but I was intrigued and I really like Vanity Fair).
I think it's amazing! I would love to see more magazines on the iPad; a lot of pages referred you to their website, and you only had to click on the tab. So far, I've only gotten through a few pages, mostly ads, not even to the articles yet and I'm already impressed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One of the must have apps, Netflix, has gotten better--

the Netflix update today added "Support for video output via VGA component & composite dongles."

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

Betsy what does that mean? That you can hook it to your tv if you have the plug?

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's what it sounds like to me....I haven't tried it yet.  Will try this evening unless someone else tries first!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

The latest finds in our dueling iPad household:

DH has two current favorites--
Paper Desktop PaperDesk, which allows you to use "notebooks" to keep and store information. (Edit--app title is PaperDesk, all one word, no spaces)
Captain's Blog, which turns your iPad into the ultimate Trekkie geek-toy. But it also turns out to be great for notetaking. Using it at work, he's convinced a couple of fellow geeks to get wait listed on ipads this week. LOL

My discovery today--
Task Pro. I've been looking for what seems like forever for a GOOD piece of project management software. One thing a lot of the Getting Things Done task based programs lack is a solid method of nesting tasks. Task Pro allows unlimited sub tasks, which is huge for me and vital to the way I organize my workflows. I can't tell you how happy I am with this program so far!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

The free Zinio magazine store app is a great way to browse and buy magazines.  It's great how they include a couple of free magazines, including the latest National Geographic, so you can experience the sharp visuals and easy functionality of the app.  Nice variety, too... about fifty or sixty magazines are offered, maybe more.

By the way, I learned about this and other apps via frequent trips to YouTube: I do a search for "iPad apps" and tons of short video reviews of various apps come up.  New ones all the time.


----------



## Koi

My favorite puzzle game so far is Connext.  Took me one go through to figure out what the game instructions meant by 'active tile', but after that, there isn't anything to learn but your own strategy.  And the Shanghai MahJong HD app is gorgeous.

I have two questions for folks here. 

One, how are those of you that use your iPad for a cookbook organizing your personal recipes?  I downloaded Epicurious, because of all the talk about it.  But I can't see that there's a way to organize my own collected recipes residing on my laptop into it, so that its my own cookbook.  Surfed all day yesterday looking for the best way to organize and collect them, and move them over to 'pad, but nothing satisfactory occurred to me.

The other question- if you're using the Solitaire City app.... how the HECK do you get it to let you change games?  I have to poke at it a billion random ways to get to the list of game titles.  When in, say, Klondike, and wanting to play Casket- the only way to get to that menu is to end the game and enter the game list through the high scores board.  And that doesn't work every time- sometimes no matter what I do, it keeps dealing the same game variant.  Sometimes it takes stopping the app and starting it again, and poking at the splash screen.  Sometimes that doesn't work.  Is there a direct route I am just missing because its so in my face obvious?    (this is why I don't do search games, ya see.)

Victoria, I went hunting for Paper Desktop the minute I read your post... but I don't find it.  

(OK, after rereading my own post, I was tempted to make a really bad pun about app-endicitis, but I refrained. Sort of.)


----------



## rho

Koi said:


> One, how are those of you that use your iPad for a cookbook organizing your personal recipes? I downloaded Epicurious, because of all the talk about it. But I can't see that there's a way to organize my own collected recipes residing on my laptop into it, so that its my own cookbook. Surfed all day yesterday looking for the best way to organize and collect them, and move them over to 'pad, but nothing satisfactory


I use MacGourmet. I haven't figured a way to input new thing into it on the iPad so I send myself an email so I can go on the laptop to put new stuff on it then sync it over wireless to get the new stuff added to the iPad

I am STUCK on the Amazon search game. I can't get past the blasted monkey combination one.


----------



## VictoriaP

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> The free Zinio magazine store app is a great way to browse and buy magazines. It's great how they include a couple of free magazines, including the latest National Geographic, so you can experience the sharp visuals and easy functionality of the app. Nice variety, too... about fifty or sixty magazines are offered, maybe more.
> 
> By the way, I learned about this and other apps via frequent trips to YouTube: I do a search for "iPad apps" and tons of short video reviews of various apps come up. New ones all the time.


I tried downloading Zinio four times yesterday; each time, it crashed on opening, giving me a barely visible ghosted version of the opening screen and then freezing. I'm not sure what the issue was.



Koi said:


> Victoria, I went hunting for Paper Desktop the minute I read your post... but I don't find it.


I think PaperDesktop might be listed as all one word or something odd like that. If if you still can't find it, LMK and I'll conscript DH's iPad tonight to find out what the deal is. 

Figured it out --it's PaperDesk, all one word. There's also PaperDesk LT, the free version, which limits the number of notebooks you can set up. I've downloaded that one myself.


----------



## webhill

Koi said:


> One, how are those of you that use your iPad for a cookbook organizing your personal recipes? I downloaded Epicurious, because of all the talk about it. But I can't see that there's a way to organize my own collected recipes residing on my laptop into it, so that its my own cookbook. Surfed all day yesterday looking for the best way to organize and collect them, and move them over to 'pad, but nothing satisfactory occurred to me.


In what format are the existing recipes on your laptop? I'd suggest either putting them into Evernote, and using a tagging system there (I *love* Evernote and keep all my anesthetic protocol recipes in there ) or using a document reader like Goodreader which can sync documents over the air or through iTunes to your computer. I had a bunch of PDF and MS Word documents relating to my kids' schools and camps that I transferred into a folder in Goodreader, you could set up a recipes folder, or multiple different types of recipe folders...


----------



## akagriff

Koi,  I just started playing Connext this afternoon, while I've been waiting for other's to make their wwf moves.  That's very fun!  Do you know if it's possible to change the spinners once they are placed on the board but before the ok button is touched?
my hubby has been out of town this week.  I wonder if he'll notice that I've just been sitting around playing games all day and reading my kindle all night.  To heck with the cleaning!


----------



## Koi

In Connext, once you place the spinners on the board, that's it, no more turning it.  Wonderful time waster, for sure.

Webhill, I'll go look at Evernote.  I've been working for months to get my recipes all into one single format, from the chaos of printer paper and web clippings and old recipe cards, etc.  I put them all into Notebook by Circus Ponies, and I haven't found anything that will convert those files over.  I suppose its going to be a long slog of cut and paste no matter what I do.  Wouldn't bother, except the iPad is much handier in the kitchen than a large laptop.  Tech gizmos improve faster than I can organize.


----------



## Jane917

Who do I blame for getting me started on Angry Birds? I can't get past Level 10!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not me. Evil enabler up thread. I got hooked a couple of days ago.  I got stuck on level 10 too. Let me go look and see if I can remember what i did. 

It's got the 5 little birds right? When they're in the air and you tap on them, they split into 3 birds. That's the ticket. Tap when it's a little closer to the buildings.


----------



## Jane917

luvmy4brats said:


> Not me. Evil enabler up thread. I or hooked a couple of days ago. I got stuck on level 10 too. Let me go look and see if I can remember what i did.
> 
> It's got the 5 little birds right? When they're in the air and you tap on them, they split into 3 birds. That's the ticket. Tap when it's a little closer to the buildings.


Aha! How did you learn that little trick? I couldn't figure out why sometimes the birds split in the air. It usually happens to me right after they leave the slingshot, which does me no good. I will try to use your strategy. BTW, I got really lucky, and got through Level 10 last night with one shot! Now I am stuck on Level 12.


----------



## Jesslyn

I also use Evernote for my recipes--works like a charm and offer a 2nd recommendation for Todo

I havent seen anyone mention Newsy yet.  If you like news, its a great app. And a nice entertainment app is Entertainment Weekly's Must List.  Its updated once a week with categories for Movies, TV, Music, etc. just like the magazine, but its more interactive.  So if you're on the books list and go into an article about a single book, there are buttons to author videos, the EW review, to buy the book on Amazon--there are some nice touches, including the ability to add something to 'your' list.


----------



## pidgeon92

Koi said:


> The other question- if you're using the Solitaire City app.... how the HECK do you get it to let you change games?


Don't feel bad, it took me a while to figure this one out, too.

You need to end the game you are on. Second button from the left on the top of the screen. Then, at the top-left of the resulting screen is a grey button that says Games. That'll get you to the game list.


----------



## Jesslyn

pidgeon92 said:


> Don't feel bad, it took me a while to figure this one out, too.
> 
> You need to end the game you are on. Second button from the left on the top of the screen. Then, at the top-left of the resulting screen is a grey button that says Games. That'll get you to the game list.


I LOVE Spiderette!


----------



## tlrowley

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use dropbox and Calibre (though thanks for the explanations, I'm sure someone was going to ask), I was curious as to how you used it to read books; so you're converting them to PDF and reading in Goodreader. Clear enough, thanks!
> 
> Betsy


You can also use BookShelf (



) to access and read books from Calibre (directly, if you have the server running) and/or Calibre files synced on DropBox. BS reads a bunch of formats including epub (non-drm, of course) and PDF. I think the reader is more full featured than GoodReader, of of course, it costs a little bit more.

I'm a bit gobsmacked that it's still easier to get books on my Kindle (using the Calibre server) than it is to get books on my iPad. That seems so very counter-intuitive.

For games, we're big fans of 



. It's a marble shooter (like Zuma on the Mac, if you know that one), and I find that it's much easier to control by tapping where I want to shoot instead of aiming with the trackpad. I'm anxiously awaiting a native 



, but the zoomed-in iPhone version isn't terrible.


----------



## meljackson

I love peggle!! It really doesn't look too bad, does it? It's one of favorites. I'm going to go check out sparkle. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Ok have already downloaded sparkle. I was going to do the laundry but ...

Melissa


----------



## tlrowley

about that laundry - get used to dirty clothes   

I can't stop playing - I honestly have to put myself on a time budget when I start playing.


----------



## planet_janet

Laundry is definitely not getting done in my house this weekend (but not because of the iPad--I had outpatient surgery yesterday, and in my doctor's words, [I am] "not allowed to do anything all weekend." Anyone want to take a guess at how much time I've spent on my iPad since I got home around 4:30pm yesterday?? 

Guess I need to check out Sparkle--that looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VictoriaP said:


> The latest finds in our dueling iPad household:
> 
> My discovery today--
> Task Pro. I've been looking for what seems like forever for a GOOD piece of project management software. One thing a lot of the Getting Things Done task based programs lack is a solid method of nesting tasks. Task Pro allows unlimited sub tasks, which is huge for me and vital to the way I organize my workflows. I can't tell you how happy I am with this program so far!


I recommended TaskPro to someone not long ago who was looking for a project management software, glad you found it! I have a whole bunch of todo apps that I need to delete, I've also been looking for the right one!

Betsy


----------



## Koi

pidgeon92 said:


> Don't feel bad, it took me a while to figure this one out, too.
> 
> You need to end the game you are on. Second button from the left on the top of the screen. Then, at the top-left of the resulting screen is a grey button that says Games. That'll get you to the game list.


I am SUCH a dolt! Thank you! I've played Solitaire City from way back, on desktop PCs, but this interface is so strange after years of that. Does anyone remember when Solitaire City had a counter-part, Solitaire Setty- which you downloaded, and it let you make custom cards, and download and install others' custom card sets? There were some gorgeous card sets around the 'net.

I just got an email from Circus Ponies, and Notebook is going to be coming to the iPad, hopefully soon, so I'll just leave recipes on my Mac for now, and wait for it. But wow, some of these other program suggestions are great. I was floored to discover, in my iPad's settings, just how many apps I actually have already. Only had the thing a week.


----------



## VictoriaP

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I recommended TaskPro to someone not long ago who was looking for a project management software, glad you found it! I have a whole bunch of todo apps that I need to delete, I've also been looking for the right one!
> 
> Betsy


It's amazing what all is out there; some of it good, some less so.

Now if I could just find a replacement for OneNote...

But I want multiple tabbed notebooks--because that's the way I tend to think (just like having subtasks, gotta break it all down into smaller pieces). I want searchable functionality. I want text boxes, so I can have text and pictures and sketches on the same page. And of course, I want a pretty interface because I'm a girl. LOL

As DH comments, "Spoiled much?" 

I do like MaxJournal for the personal stuff. I need to get consistent about using it though. And I stated playing in ArtStudio last night with the new Pogo Sketch stylus--seems like a nice inexpensive drawing/paint program for us beginners.


----------



## VictoriaP

OK, to everyone who recommended Angry Birds, I hate you.  Just sayin'...

I'm never going to get anything done this weekend, and neither is my husband.  The profanity level and volume both suddenly saw a sharp uptick about an hour ago.  All blame rests squarely upon these boards.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> OK, to everyone who recommended Angry Birds, I hate you. Just sayin'...
> 
> I'm never going to get anything done this weekend, and neither is my husband. The profanity level and volume both suddenly saw a sharp uptick about an hour ago. All blame rests squarely upon these boards.


LOL!!!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> OK, to everyone who recommended Angry Birds, I hate you. Just sayin'...
> 
> I'm never going to get anything done this weekend, and neither is my husband. The profanity level and volume both suddenly saw a sharp uptick about an hour ago. All blame rests squarely upon these boards.


I hear you! I have gone days without reading on my Kindle. Boy, AB uses a lot of battery power, doesn't it?


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I hear you! I have gone days without reading on my Kindle. Boy, AB uses a lot of battery power, doesn't it?


What's a Kindle? LOL Who has time to read? Why do the pigs get helmets?!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> What's a Kindle? LOL Who has time to read? Why do the pigs get helmets?!


And why do they give you those useless weak bluebirds!

Why do the pigs get helmets? Hmmmm...sounds like the title to a good childrens' book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> And why do they give you those useless weak bluebirds!
> 
> Why do the pigs get helmets? Hmmmm...sounds like the title to a good childrens' book.


tap on the bluebird when it's in the air and it splits into 3 birds. They come in very handy.

Pigs with helmets are harder to kill


----------



## VictoriaP

After hours of playing, DH decided it was time to eat.  He was craving bacon and eggs.  

We bought the HD version on one iPad, but it may very well end up on both, since he stole mine to play on.  I was stuck reading on the Kindle...horrors!  LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> After hours of playing, DH decided it was time to eat. He was craving bacon and eggs.
> 
> We bought the HD version on one iPad, but it may very well end up on both, since he stole mine to play on. I was stuck reading on the Kindle...horrors! LOL


I've already had to load it on everyone's phone. The BRATs are addicted too. I'm very thankful that if you buy it once, you can put it on all the devices on your account (Of course, I'll have to buy the iPad version soon)

Lol on the bacon and eggs.


----------



## meljackson

I am using the iphone version on the ipad. I read the reviews on the ipad version and most say it's the same game so I didn't pay again. We are ALL totally addicted. Angry Birds is our number one app and I'm not really sure why lol.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've started a separate thread for Angry Birds folks to hang out in....

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

I can't stop playing sparkle. It's so much like zuma which I loved. Thank you for pointing this game out to us. 

Melissa


----------



## tlrowley

meljackson said:


> I can't stop playing sparkle. It's so much like zuma which I loved. Thank you for pointing this game out to us.
> 
> Melissa


Welcome to my world. I hear the Sparkle music in my head, constantly. I loved Zuma, too, but I think the tapping-to-shoot interface is much easier to use. What do you think? I was playing Zuma using my trackpad, and found I was pretty slow to aim. Maybe a mouse would have been faster. I got frustrated trying to finish the quest levels, so I switched to the mode where you keep playing as long as you can. So far, 28 minutes is my record. Needless to say, there's not much laundry getting done around here!!!

Tracey


----------



## meljackson

Tracey, It's much easier for me and I was using a mouse. I am nowhere near 28 minutes! I eventually start shooting them in the wrong place and end up with a mess I can't get out of in time. 
On the laundry issue, I handed the ipad over to my 7 yr old and told her not to leave my bed with it lol. She's having a blast and I'm getting some things done.

Melissa


----------



## tlrowley

meljackson said:


> I eventually start shooting them in the wrong place and end up with a mess I can't get out of in time.


So I take it you, too, get the sense of panic when the music changes? I can feel the tension lift when (usually "if") I manage to get myself out of trouble and the "happy" music starts again. I hate the "music of doom"


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Point Inside is a great app with maps of shopping malls. It has a location finder, shows all the malls it has maps for in your city ( plus you can use search and look other places) and it shows up a map of the mall and has a search that lists all stores grouped by type. When you tap a store in the search list it puts a flag on the location map where it is and that can be opened up into a contact listing with phone number, hours and web address. Very nice.
> 
> Dracula HD, another one of those classic book apps a la Alice on ipad. Very nicely done http://www.intelligentipublishing.com/


Have you read Dracula HD yet? I hope it is the total book and not abridged.


----------



## akagriff

I got Stick It yesterday.  Now I have sticky notes on my lock page.  
I have the following notes written
1.  Look at your reflection.  You are beautiful.  
2.  You are a winner.  Despite WWF.
3.  Down with pigs.
4.  Go read.


----------



## corkyb

What's the difference between Pages and Documents to Go?  I just got notice that Documents to Go, which has Word and Excel, as far as I can tell, and is compatible with Mac, has been reduced to $7.99.
Which app is better for ipad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pages is a very simple but elegant word processor for the iPad.  It is somewhat limited in its functions and ability to import and export docs.

DocsToGo lets you import MSOffice docs that are on your PC (or Mac?) to read and edit in DocsToGo.  It's been around for a long time, if you already have the PC version, you should be able to sync with it.  It also lets you create MSOffice format docs.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

I like the app Dracula HD it is so cool. You feel that you are holding Jonathan Harker Journal in your hand.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

akagriff said:


> I have the following notes written
> 
> 2. You are a winner. Despite WWF.


That made my day! Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## akagriff

Does anyone have the Boggle app?


----------



## Jane917

akagriff said:


> Does anyone have the Boggle app?


I have some Scramble apps, that are like Boggle. Is there a separate Boggle app?


----------



## luvmy4brats

akagriff said:


> 2. You are a winner. Despite WWF.


LOL!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

akagriff said:


> I got Stick It yesterday. Now I have sticky notes on my lock page.
> I have the following notes written
> 1. Look at your reflection. You are beautiful.
> 2. You are a winner. Despite WWF.
> 3. Down with pigs.
> 4. Go read.


OMG--screaming laugh out loud priceless.

Now I need to go look at Stick It. "Down with pigs." and "Go read." probably belong on all our ipads about now!


----------



## hsuthard

I read a great review of Boggle, I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## akagriff

Boggle shows as #12 on the top grossing list.  I'm going to download it.  My mom and I used to play boggle when I was a kid.  It may not be surprising to some of you but she always won


----------



## hsuthard

So we've been playing Boggle off and on today and it's really fun! Definitely worth $5.


----------



## Trilby

I got the *Where's Waldo* app yesterday lol Some of the apps I use regularly are *Qrank*,* Jumbline*, *Angry Birds*, *Crooked House*. I also use *ShoutCast* and the *Cbs radio* apps quite a bit.
Have I mentioned that there's a *Kitten Cannon* app? gotta love it! lol


----------



## VictoriaP

My top apps in use so far this holiday weekend:

Shanghai MahJong: very customizable, relatively cheap compared to some, and I love the silly "fortune cookie" slips they give you at the end of each game!

Corkulous:  Corkulous is a terrific way to visually organize projects, among other things.  I used a similar tool for a couple of years on my PC, and organized my entire wedding on it.  Right now, I'm working on a full cleanup and redo of a spare room that's been used for an insane amount of poorly organized storage into a functional office/den, and I've been using Corkulous all weekend on that project.
 
Notebooks for iPad:  Literally just released on Friday, and I just downloaded this about an hour ago.  I think I've finally found a replacement for MS OneNote--we'll see.  I can make nested notebooks (similar to a tabbed notebook setup), which was one of my biggest criteria and one of the things I've been utterly unable to find elsewhere.  I do like the concept of Evernote a lot, but the lack of any significant security built into their cloud storage setup makes that one a LOT less appealing to someone like me.  (Yes, there are ways around that, and I'm looking into them, but I shouldn't have to do the work on my end to keep their asses from getting sued over a data breach!)  Notebooks allows me to do much of the same stuff--though not all of it--easily passcode lock it, and store it all locally on my iPad or laptop or both.

As a side note, I cannot believe how many apps expect you to utilize poorly secured cloud storage for your information--some of it extraordinarily personal info.  And I can't believe how many people willingly jump headfirst into those tools without apparently taking any precautions.  The number of things they suggest you use Evernote for with that limited protection they offer is utterly horrifying to me.

And a second side note:  Learned how to add "bookmarklets" (little custom javascript applets) to Safari to add back some of the missing functionality of that app.  It's good to be able to finally search within a page again!  Added another bookmarklet that clips whole webpages and sends them directly to Notebooks for reading or reference offline.  They're so useful, I need to Google around and see what others have been created that might make my online life a little easier!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> As a side note, I cannot believe how many apps expect you to utilize poorly secured cloud storage for your information--some of it extraordinarily personal info. And I can't believe how many people willingly jump headfirst into those tools without apparently taking any precautions. The number of things they suggest you use Evernote for with that limited protection they offer is utterly horrifying to me.


Can you give me some examples? I'm really trying to avoid this and hope I don't do anything without realizing. I just decided not to use mint.com because it asked for my login and password to our life savings.



> And a second side note: Learned how to add "bookmarklets" (little custom javascript applets) to Safari to add back some of the missing functionality of that app. It's good to be able to finally search within a page again!


Please do tell!


----------



## VictoriaP

Anything that asks for personal info like account names and logins is a potential problem. Just read everything carefully before committing yourself to using a service.

As for bookmarklets, that's way too complicated a topic for me to adequately explain. A google search for bookmarklets and mobile safari will do a far better job than I could; especially since I've barely scratched the surface myself! Here's one article I found helpful:

http://www.maclife.com/article/feature/57_ways_supercharge_your_browser?page=0,3

Also, there's an app in the App Store called WebToolbox that provides you with 70 common bookmarklet tools for .99--it's an iPhone app, but is also effective on the iPad according to the developers.


----------



## BK

Kindle Gracie said:


> Can you give me some examples? I'm really trying to avoid this and hope I don't do anything without realizing. I just decided not to use mint.com because it asked for my login and password to our life savings.
> 
> Please do tell!


Mint.com was mentioned in today's paper in an article about giving up privacy for a price --- I'll go find a link....

Here -- very pertinent to this recent conversation:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/31/business/media/31privacy.html


----------



## planet_janet

Another Boggle fan here. Very fun app.


----------



## akagriff

I mentioned this app before but I just found that it's better than I originally thought.  
Ibirds is a bird watching guide.  I just figured out that it contains bird sounds.


----------



## kay_dee

Thank you for the Corkulous recommendation. I love it! I was using Stickyboard, but this is much better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

akagriff said:


> I mentioned this app before but I just found that it's better than I originally thought.
> Ibirds is a bird watching guide. I just figured out that it contains bird sounds.


We have the iBirds North app and love it. It's helped us identify several birds in our area.

It also drives my cats absolutely crazy!


----------



## BK

luvmy4brats said:


> We have the iBirds North app and love it. It's helped us identify several birds in our area.
> 
> It also drives my cats absolutely crazy!


Now that is just MEAN! LOL!


----------



## melissaj323

Akagriff love your sticky notes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

BK said:


> Now that is just MEAN! LOL!


You haven't met my cats.... They deserve it.


----------



## 13500

Just downloaded the Scrabble app last week and can't seem to stop playing...


----------



## luvmy4brats

KarenW.B. said:


> Just downloaded the Scrabble app last week and can't seem to stop playing...


You need to get Words with Friends then.. It's just like Scrabble, but you can play several different people at once. There are lots of us playing each other and I'm always on the lookout for a new victim partner.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> You need to get Words with Friends then.. It's just like Scrabble, but you can play several different people at once. There are lots of us playing each other and I'm always on the lookout for a new victim partner.


LOL


----------



## 13500

I see....I'll have to check it out.

Thanks for the warning info.


----------



## akpak

Launched mere minutes ago, the iPhone version of the award-winning board game Carcassonne:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carcassonne/id375295479?mt=8

This is a fabulous game, will support multiple games going at once (a la Words With Friends)

Best of all, if you buy now, you get the iPad-native version for free when it launches later on. This game is worth every penny of $5.

(NOT affiliated with the seller, I promise)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can you tell us more about the game?  I looked at it--is it role-playing?  A board style game?  A mix between them?

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you tell us more about the game? I looked at it--is it role-playing? A board style game? A mix between them?
> 
> Betsy


I would like to know about the game also.


----------



## akpak

It's a board game. You place tiles, and then place your followers (called "Meeples") on the tiles for variable numbers of points. Whomever ends up with the most points, wins 

The manual provided with the game is quite good... It's one of those "simple to learn, hard to master" board games.


----------



## rho

Betty Crocker just joined the apps with a free one. Looks pretty good from my quick look at it.


----------



## Anne

akjak said:


> It's a board game. You place tiles, and then place your followers (called "Meeples") on the tiles for variable numbers of points. Whomever ends up with the most points, wins
> 
> The manual provided with the game is quite good... It's one of those "simple to learn, hard to master" board games.


Sounds intresting do you play with other people online like you do with words for friends?


----------



## Someone Nameless

This looks interesting. Has anyone tried it? A1 Perfect Web Browser for iPad

http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/a1-perfect-web-browser-for/id373916467?mt=8


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> My top apps in use so far this holiday weekend:
> 
> Notebooks for iPad: Literally just released on Friday, and I just downloaded this about an hour ago. I think I've finally found a replacement for *MS OneNote*--we'll see. I can make nested notebooks (similar to a tabbed notebook setup), which was one of my biggest criteria and one of the things I've been utterly unable to find elsewhere. I do like the concept of Evernote a lot, but the lack of any significant security built into their cloud storage setup makes that one a LOT less appealing to someone like me. (Yes, there are ways around that, and I'm looking into them, but I shouldn't have to do the work on my end to keep their asses from getting sued over a data breach!) Notebooks allows me to do much of the same stuff--though not all of it--easily passcode lock it, and store it all locally on my iPad or laptop or both.


VictoriaP
Now that you've had a while to use this app, do you still think it's a good replacement for OneNote?
I love OneNote, and it's the only thing I miss from MS Office, since I bought my MacBook Pro in November, and started using iWork. 
OneNote helped me organize so many things; I'd love to know how you, or anyone else, likes this app in general, and specifically with regards to OneNote. Thanks.


----------



## akagriff

I got the Betty crocker app.  I think the melted chocolate chip/bran cookies look interesting.  I could pretend I'm eating healthy.


----------



## Don From VA

I like the Cooking option in the Betty Crocker app. It even has countdown timers you can activate.


----------



## akpak

Anne said:


> Sounds intresting do you play with other people online like you do with words for friends?


Yes. (Wow, it's like no one actually read my original post about this!)

Here's a review:
http://toucharcade.com/2010/06/03/carcassonne-finally-arrives-in-app-store/


----------



## Someone Nameless

Healthy Recipes by SparkRecipe has some good stuff on it!
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/healthy-recipes-by-sparkrecipes/id341637587?mt=8


----------



## akagriff

I bought the carcassone.  My son and I used to play a game called Railroads, Rivers and Roads by ravensburger.  The solitaire version of this app seems very similar to this game.  
I'm Griff on this app.


----------



## Eeyore

akagriff said:


> I got the Betty crocker app. I think the melted chocolate chip/bran cookies look interesting. I could pretend I'm eating healthy.


ROFL!   Sounds like me when I'm trying to justify eating a slice of chocolate cake. Don't worry, the diet coke will cancel out the calories!

Best Wishes!


----------



## MrTsMom

Kindle Gracie said:


> This looks interesting. Has anyone tried it? A1 Perfect Web Browser for iPad
> 
> http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/a1-perfect-web-browser-for/id373916467?mt=8


I've been looking at that. I'd love to hear reviews from someone who has it. I've been loving Atomic Web Browser, and this looks a lot the same.


----------



## meljackson

I bought A1 perfect web browser yesterday I believe. It's really great! I think it was 2.99 which is more than I really like to pay for an app but this one was worth it.

Melissa


----------



## MrTsMom

meljackson said:


> I bought A1 perfect web browser yesterday I believe. It's really great! I think it was 2.99 which is more than I really like to pay for an app but this one was worth it.
> 
> Melissa


Have you been using Atomic Web Browser? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## luvshihtzu

I too love the iBird apps.  Presently I have the Western version and it is updated frequently with new birds and more information.  My dogs love the bird calls and they sound so much better and louder on the iPad than on my iTouch.  Originally, I paid $9.99 for the Western iBird Book for the iTouch last year.  Very worthwhile for bird watchers.


----------



## akagriff

Carcassonne-  i'm hoping that akjak and I can get more competitors to play with us.  It's a fun game even though it took me a few turns to figure out what it was all about and that I was actually adding points to akjaks score instead of my own.    
The game is build kingdoms and roads by placing tiles on the game board.  The longer the roads and bigger the kingdom the more points are given.


----------



## meljackson

I like it better than atomic browser. They are similar but I prefer perfect browser but that's just my opinion. I don't have anything solid to base it on lol. You can change the font on both but it seems to load faster on pb. On atomic I was always clicking on the wrong link because the larger font would finally load right as I touched something.

Melissa



MrTsMom said:


> Have you been using Atomic Web Browser? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## Anne

akagriff said:


> Carcassonne- i'm hoping that akjak and I can get more competitors to play with us. It's a fun game even though it took me a few turns to figure out what it was all about and that I was actually adding points to akjaks score instead of my own.
> The game is build kingdoms and roads by placing tiles on the game board. The longer the roads and bigger the kingdom the more points are given.


I have the app. I am not sure how to play it. I may do that same thing as you and add to the other persons score.


----------



## akpak

Anne said:


> I have the app. I am not sure how to play it. I may do that same thing as you and add to the other persons score.


There are very good instructions, and you can play against AI opponants to learn 

PM me your email address and I'll add you! (Sadly, that's the only way to add friends right now)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For me, it is a snoozer rather than a must have, but I'm sure some of us will feel compelled to purchase the Pride and Prejudice and Zombies iPhone app (I'm sure it works on the iPad blown-up or half-screen as usual).

For only a few farthings (actually, for $2.99) you can beat up rude and impolite zombies. I gather you can also give a nasty beating to humans who just really tick you off! I'd be most inclined to beat up people who just stood around watching me smash the zombies as in the pic below. Out of 28 reviews, 18 are 5-star and 5 are 1-star, so obviously you either love this game or hate it.










I'm not gonna get it, but I admit it makes me smile. And I wonder how she does a roundhouse kick in that long dress?


----------



## Anne

The Hooded Claw said:


> For me, it is a snoozer rather than a must have, but I'm sure some of us will feel compelled to purchase the Pride and Prejudice and Zombies iPhone app (I'm sure it works on the iPad blown-up or half-screen as usual).
> 
> For only a few farthings (actually, for $2.99) you can beat up rude and impolite zombies. I gather you can also give a nasty beating to humans who just really tick you off! I'd be most inclined to beat up people who just stood around watching me smash the zombies as in the pic below. Out of 28 reviews, 18 are 5-star and 5 are 1-star, so obviously you either love this game or hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna get it, but I admit it makes me smile. And I wonder how she does a roundhouse kick in that long dress?


I hate to admit it but this is my type of app. I just bought it. Let me know if you find any more like this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akagriff said:


> Carcassonne- i'm hoping that akjak and I can get more competitors to play with us. It's a fun game even though it took me a few turns to figure out what it was all about and that I was actually adding points to akjaks score instead of my own.
> The game is build kingdoms and roads by placing tiles on the game board. The longer the roads and bigger the kingdom the more points are given.


It intrigues me, maybe when I get a few things behind me I'll get it!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

I just found the app Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter and its a free app.


----------



## hsuthard

Anne said:


> I just found the app Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter and its a free app.


Oh I loved that book! I'm going to check that out!


----------



## Anne

hsuthard said:


> Oh I loved that book! I'm going to check that out!


I have not played it but it looks like fun


----------



## Cuechick

Well I have spent the whole weekend with my iPad and I'm loving it. The apps I'm most impressed with so far are: the ebay app, Boggle and I just discovered the Zinio app, which is fantastic. I love magazines on this thing (better than on my floors!) and this has a great selection from what I have seen so far. I subscribed to Country Home and it looks beautiful.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I looked at the Zinio app and magazines.  When I went to the section for Women I saw several magazines that I was interested in but hardly any of them were in English.  What's up with that?


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> I looked at the Zinio app and magazines. When I went to the section for Women I saw several magazines that I was interested in but hardly any of them were in English. What's up with that?


Did you go to the menu that shows up on the left?
There you can find a listing of all the magazines available.
Make sure you're not just looking at the "Featured" magazines.
You're right, there are a lot of magazines from other countries, but there are also quite a few from the US. 
I actually went a little wild there today; I love all the magazines. Since my Oprah subscription just recently ran out, I decided to subscribe this way instead. ( I was also happy to see Yoga Journal on there as well.) I love how my Kindle and iPad help to declutter my life.
Thanks, Octochick, for recommending the Zinio app.


----------



## Cuechick

Yes, Kindlegrace if you search by category you will see all the options. There are also "sub categories" and the women's section seems to have everything. I like the access to foreign titles and also regional ones. I think most of the major titles are also there. They even have True Romance mags! I had no idea these still excisted!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I discovered that now.  I think I started out looking for InStyle.  I discovered InStyle for the UK and also in Hungarian but not for the USA.  It's OK.  I was just surprised that they didn't have it for every country if it was on there!


----------



## akagriff

My new favorite app is MPR radio (Minnesota Public radio).


----------



## akpak

Is there a way in Zinio to just search by title? All I could find was category browsing..


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Zinio is great... kind of like moving forward by moving back.  Sometimes web sites with their endless links and small print (easily enlarged on the iPad admittedly) get tiresome, and it's nice to flip through a nicely laid-out magazine and just read something.  Now, you still have to often enlarge what you're reading in a Zinio magazine, but it's fun to do that on the iPad, and there are no links to accidentally hit when you're doing so.

Zinio's prices are good, too.  "Star Trek" is a guilty pleasure of mine, and the latest issue of "Star Trek" magazine was only $4.89, way down from the $9.98 or so Borders charges for the print issue.

Another nice touch I just discovered: you're permitted to read a few pages of the "featured" magazines (the ones seen as full-screen reproductions) before you decide to buy.


----------



## shacar

What app is everyone using for texting? My mother doesn't text on her phone but wants to text grankids on her iPad.


----------



## Chad Winters

shacar said:


> What app is everyone using for texting? My mother doesn't text on her phone but wants to text grankids on her iPad.


I use text plus


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

shacar said:


> What app is everyone using for texting? My mother doesn't text on her phone but wants to text grankids on her iPad.


I use Text+ also, I don't have a texting plan on the cell, but it works quite well for me to send texts to all my friends and family who do....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use Text+ also, I don't have a texting plan on the cell, but it works quite well for me to send texts to all my friends and family who do....
> 
> Betsy


can you send text to a phone or just to a ipad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

to phones.  You put in the cell phone number of the person you're texting to.  You can also send texts to other text+ members if you know their text+ name, but I've never done that.  I text the grandkids, my girlfriend, and Harvey and other mods here from time to time.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> to phones. You put in the cell phone number of the person you're texting to. You can also send texts to other text+ members if you know their text+ name, but I've never done that. I text the grandkids, my girlfriend, and Harvey and other mods here from time to time.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I have been sorely neglecting my Macbook Pro since I got my iPad, its just not as comfy to use for most things. Its basically a server now. I've been using the expensive but worth it LogMeIn Ignition app and now I can use my iPad to control my Macbook and make sure iTunes is up to date, do housekeeping stuff, etc. from my bed while leaving the macbook upstairs in the office. Its sweet.


----------



## Cuechick

I love the eBay app, much better than using the site directly, I just made my first purchase on it. I also like the app flickr stackr, which is just .99. I was able to take this screenshot, upload and post all on my iPad 










Jesse Tait plates, very rare!


----------



## corkyb

Picture didn't come through, just a ? in a blue box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can see the picture, though I will admit sometimes when I'm on KB, images I'm sure I've seen before show up as little blue question mark boxes.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

After I wrote that, the picture was right there.  Wierd.


----------



## shacar

Thanks everyone for the info on text+. It Is very helpful, and I trust everyone on the boards for their honesty.


----------



## crosj

OK i just downloaded a book in my archives from kindle to ipad.  I hate to sound stupid but
now what?  When i click on the app (kindle for ipad) the book comes up but thats all.  How
do I get other books to show up?  Thank


----------



## akpak

If you tap near the top of the screen, a menu will appear. You're probably looking for "Home"


----------



## crosj

ok. it helps if you download more then one book.  My kindle is getting lonely I fear.  I am liking this 2 much!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Is anyone using the Air Video app?  I've heard great things about it.  There's a free version to test but can someone please explain exactly how it works?


----------



## lynninva

crosj said:


> OK i just downloaded a book in my archives from kindle to ipad. I hate to sound stupid but
> now what? When i click on the app (kindle for ipad) the book comes up but thats all. How
> do I get other books to show up? Thank


Did you see the archive button in the lower left corner? You can download books directly from your archives to the iPad.


----------



## crosj

found it,,,  thanks....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Google Earth is now available optimized for the iPad. Article with great screenshots here, for the software, check the iTunes App Store.

http://www.intomobile.com/2010/06/16/google-earth-hits-ipad.html


----------



## Anne

The Hooded Claw said:


> Google Earth is now available optimized for the iPad. Article with great screenshots here, for the software, check the iTunes App Store.
> 
> http://www.intomobile.com/2010/06/16/google-earth-hits-ipad.html


Thanks I just got the app


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I tried the Life Web Browser, which is supposed to be designed for touch screen browsing after seeing a favorable review of it.  I wrote the following review in the App Store:

Core concept of preloading webpages behind the scenes is a good one for anyone without lightning fast connection, which is most iPads.

But in this version there is no .com key on the keyboard, and when you click to enter a URL, what you type is added onto the end of the current URL, and no drop down list of previously visited sites with URLs beginning with what you typed appears.

The designers were so enamored of their idea for preloading websites, they forgot to make the browser usable for more traditional methods.

My first thought was to return the app for a refund, but I'll keep it in case future versions are less user-hostile.


----------



## BK

I really appreciate helpful reviews like this one -- thank you.  I know apps are improving all the time, but I'd rather get one AFTER it's ready for prime time!


----------



## ayuryogini

This is such a great thread; I've been helped so much with great suggestions; I haven't been on Kindleboards for a few days, and tried to read back a little; I didn't see this one posted; 
If you like jigsaw puzzles, there's a nice app I just downloaded today called Jigsaw Mansion; it's really pretty good, I've been enjoying it quite a bit; 
I was also really happy to see the app for This American Life, although it's better for the iPhone or iPod touch, but it's great to be able to access all those past shows, and the TV shows as well.
Also enjoyed looking through some of the new magazines on Zinio, still one of my favorites.


----------



## akagriff

What Knot to do in the Great Outdoors.  

A guide to knot tying.  Can you tell thAt I'm a scout mom?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I haven't bought it (yet) but this looks like such a cool app. Sketch Me HD
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sketchmee-hd/id368738052?mt=8


----------



## VictoriaP

Just started using this one today: 





It allows you to wirelessly transfer pics between your iPhone, iPad, and any computer, provided all are on the same wireless network--without having to plug in and use iTunes! This is helpful for those of us still waiting on the camera connection kit for the iPad (currently expected in stock at the end of July), or for doing a fast transfer between devices when you're not near your computer.

Tried it using my elderly iPhone and it works just fine--can't say the same for the camera quality of that model though. LOL Looking forward to putting the iPhone 4 camera through it's paces!

You will need to have the app on both your iPad and iPhone to transfer between them. Transfers to and from a PC or Mac are web based.

_NOTE: As of 6/20, reviews are being posted saying this app is not yet iOS4 compatible. As I have an original iPhone that can't be upgraded this time, I can't confirm--hopefully they'll get a fix out for this quickly!_


----------



## The Hooded Claw

VictoriaP said:


> This is helpful for those of us still waiting on the camera connection kit for the iPad (currently expected in stock at the end of July), or for doing a fast transfer between devices when you're not near your computer.


Good grief, is the camera connection kit still not in stock? I'm going to have to start paying attention, I have a trip in late August where I definitely want to have one of these along and had been planning on just strolling into the Apple store and picking it up.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered the camera connection online and got it.  I'm pretty sure I saw it at my Best Buy too.


----------



## A_J_Lath

The Hooded Claw said:


> Google Earth is now available optimized for the iPad. Article with great screenshots here, for the software, check the iTunes App Store.
> 
> http://www.intomobile.com/2010/06/16/google-earth-hits-ipad.html


I don't have an iPad, but that app really does make it sound tempting.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I ordered the camera connection online and got it. I'm pretty sure I saw it at my Best Buy too.


Current wait time online through Apple is 4-6 weeks. Mine says ships July 23--ordered 2 weeks ago. Not in stock in any of our local Apple or Best Buy stores, and haven't been for weeks. If I needed one this week, my only option would be ebay starting at twice the price. LOL

Versus $2.99 for the app...which doesn't work with my camera, but will at least get the pics off my phone.

Wish I could get my hands on that kit sooner, but I'm not interested in overpaying.


----------



## akpak

I ordered mine about a month ago and got it last week. By August, you'll probably be able to find them in stock.


----------



## meljackson

ayuryogini said:


> This is such a great thread; I've been helped so much with great suggestions; I haven't been on Kindleboards for a few days, and tried to read back a little; I didn't see this one posted;
> If you like jigsaw puzzles, there's a nice app I just downloaded today called Jigsaw Mansion; it's really pretty good, I've been enjoying it quite a bit


Thanks! I love jigsaw puzzles on the ipad. I am off to purchase this one.

Melissa


----------



## kindlemama

ayuryogini said:


> If you like jigsaw puzzles, there's a nice app I just downloaded today called Jigsaw Mansion; it's really pretty good, I've been enjoying it quite a bit;


I just bought this app, but can't quite figure it out, and I can't find any instructions anywhere. Could someone tell me how to place a puzzle piece and make it stay put? Thanks!

Edited to add: I think I got it now. I was trying to put the corners in the corners of the screen, but see now that you make your own borders.

Edited to add: Is there a way to anchor the part of the puzzle you already have completed? It was pretty frustrating when everything was floating around, and I'd lose puzzle pieces under the parts that were already completed. Don't know if that makes sense. It was fun though!


----------



## Sandpiper

I found a game app -- Rainbow Blocks. I'm the one who often asks, "How [do you play it]?" So I bought it and I'm asking -- how? I don't quite get the idea of the game. Looks very attractive. Has anyone else bought it? How?


----------



## ibrewalot

Kindle Gracie said:


> Is anyone using the Air Video app? I've heard great things about it. There's a free version to test but can someone please explain exactly how it works?


I'd heard about it as well, so I downloaded it tonight. You put the part from iTunes on your iPad and you have to download a server app for your PC or Mac. Then, you point the server app to a directory with video/movies and the iPad app can "see" and then start the movie run from the PC but sent wirelessly to your iPad. If your iPad is plugged into your TV, you can then show movies that are stored on your PC onto your TV via the iPad. Haven't tried it with photos yet.

Not sure what the difference is between the free and paid app. Have to check it out tho. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Then, you point the server app to a directory with video/movies and the iPad app can "see" and then start the movie run from the PC but sent wirelessly to your iPad.


That is pretty cool stuff! So, I'm assuming you have to be at home with your pc streaming at home, right? You can't stream stuff from another location?

Thanks for checking it out and explaining it to me!


----------



## ibrewalot

Kindle Gracie said:


> That is pretty cool stuff! So, I'm assuming you have to be at home with your pc streaming at home, right? You can't stream stuff from another location?
> 
> Thanks for checking it out and explaining it to me!


As far as I understand it, it would have to be on the same network for the iPad app to find the PC running the server. You "might" be able to play with remote login to your machine if you were at someone else's house and have it stream to a different location, but that's more testing than I will likely ever do.  For now, I'm psyched it streams well at home and plan to ship the bits to my basement TV via the iPad.


----------



## ayuryogini

kindlemama said:


> Edited to add: Is there a way to anchor the part of the puzzle you already have completed? It was pretty frustrating when everything was floating around, and I'd lose puzzle pieces under the parts that were already completed. Don't know if that makes sense. It was fun though!


I don't think there is a way to anchor; it's fun, but it does have its drawbacks; there aren't a whole lot of puzzles either, which I didn't realize when I recommended it; I had just gotten it; I feel a little guilty for recommending it now.


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, ayuryogini.  It wasn't too bad once I got the hang of it. 

I agree, the price was a little steep for nine little puzzles.  I finished them in a couple of hours, and then tried going up the stairs and opening the door, thinking there had to be more.    No worries, though; I enjoyed doing them.  Please let me know if you find any other fun jigsaw puzzle apps.


----------



## ibrewalot

Looks like Air Video "can" send video to other locations via the internet. It can also do playlists to send music via wireless (or remote). Here's a link to instructions from their website: http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/remote-access.html

I'm currently using Tango to play music and control what's played. I plug my iTouch into the stereo and start it playing music via Tango. Then I bring up Tango on the iPad anywhere else in the house and I can see the info on the song current;y playing, see the list of songs to come, skip songs, control the volume, etc. Nice app.


----------



## meljackson

Daily jigsaw to go by shockwave isn't bad. There are tons of puzzles but none with the cool pieces like this one. I really enjoyed it so don't feel bad recommending it. Hopefully they will update and give us more puzzles. 

Melissa


----------



## planet_janet

ibrewalot said:


> I'm currently using Tango to play music and control what's played. I plug my iTouch into the stereo and start it playing music via Tango. Then I bring up Tango on the iPad anywhere else in the house and I can see the info on the song current;y playing, see the list of songs to come, skip songs, control the volume, etc. Nice app.


I'm using a similar app called iPeng to control our Squeezeboxes. We have three squeezeboxes--one in our bedroom, in the family room, and one in the garage--and I can control what's playing on any of them from iPeng anywhere in the house (on iPad and iPhone). So cool! This is the app that pushed DH over the edge to buying an iPhone (after resisting buying one for the past three years).


----------



## VictoriaP

ibrewalot said:


> I'm currently using Tango to play music and control what's played. I plug my iTouch into the stereo and start it playing music via Tango. Then I bring up Tango on the iPad anywhere else in the house and I can see the info on the song current;y playing, see the list of songs to come, skip songs, control the volume, etc. Nice app.


Thanks, this one looks great, and .99 is well worth it. Should be even better under iOS4 multitasking, whenever the iPad is able to upgrade!

Edit: Tried it out tonight, and this app is WAY underpriced. You can even build playlists on the "remote" device using the music on the "playing" device. I'm about to slide the iPad into my waterproof case and go use it to contol my iPhone and speakers from the bathtub. YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindlemama

meljackson said:


> Daily jigsaw to go by shockwave isn't bad. There are tons of puzzles but none with the cool pieces like this one. I really enjoyed it so don't feel bad recommending it. Hopefully they will update and give us more puzzles.
> 
> Melissa


Thanks, Melissa. It's downloading right now. : )


----------



## ayuryogini

meljackson said:


> Daily jigsaw to go by shockwave isn't bad. There are tons of puzzles but none with the cool pieces like this one. I really enjoyed it so don't feel bad recommending it. Hopefully they will update and give us more puzzles.
> 
> Melissa


Thanks, I feel better, and I'll check out the one you recommended; I guess for what's available in jigsaw puzzles, it's pretty decent, and you're right, hopefully they'll add more and keep improving.


----------



## kindlemama

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, I feel better, and I'll check out the one you recommended; I guess for what's available in jigsaw puzzles, it's pretty decent, and you're right, hopefully they'll add more and keep improving.


I never even considered being able to do a jigsaw puzzle on ANY handheld item, so this was a nice surprise for me. I hadn't done a jigsaw puzzle in years (because of the room they take up -- I liked the really big ones), so it was fun to get back into it. However, those pieces that Melissa thought were "cool," I thought were weird! Ha, ha!


----------



## Lizbeth

Rasputina said:


> Forgot to mention this, not an app, but applicable to wallpaper. I've been taking screenshots while watching movies and then I use them for wallpaper.


THANK YOU for your post.. I am new to IPad and this is way cool.. by the way.. had to lookup how to do a screen shot which was easy enough (sleep-on/off button and home button at the same time) I have lots of mags.. and some of the free mag samples.. beautiful for wallpaper.. thanks for the idea


----------



## kindlemama

meljackson said:


> Daily jigsaw to go by shockwave isn't bad. There are tons of puzzles but none with the cool pieces like this one. I really enjoyed it so don't feel bad recommending it. Hopefully they will update and give us more puzzles.
> 
> Melissa


Melissa, thanks for telling me about this. It's on the easy side since the pictures are so small and they give you all the pieces heading in the right direction, but they gave me the puzzles all the way back to Jan. 1, 2009, so no complaints here. Totally worth $2.99! I'm making it a little more difficult for myself by not using the "edges" choice, and looking for those on my own. A nice way to spend a relaxing afternoon! Love it. Thanks!


----------



## meljackson

On the Daily to go one you can go into settings and put it on level 3 and it's harder. I think the default setting is level 1. 
eta: I think you can change it where the pieces don't all go in the same direction too. I think...

I thought the puzzle with all edges was SO COOL! I was going thru taking out all the edge pieces and there was nothing left lol.

Melissa


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, Melissa, I see those options now.  Level 3 made the pieces so small I could barely see them.  Level 2 is pretty small too, but I'm going to give it a try.  Of course, my next puzzle is one with a bunch of twigs and leaves.  (I'm up to mid-February 2009.)  Maybe I'll leave that one on Level 1, and do the NEXT one on Level 2.  Ha, ha.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I am still enjoying the Jigsawed app for my jigsaw puzzles.  So many puzzles to do and you can even add your own pictures if you wish.


----------



## Sandpiper

I found a simple game I love.  There is strategy involved though.  Beautiful graphically with colors on the screen.  Rainbow Blocks.  Between that and an excellent app for FreeCell, I'll never get out of my chair.


----------



## meljackson

Kindlemama, pinch and zoom out to make it bigger. 

luv, I looked at that one last time you mentioned but never bought it. Think I'll go get it now.

Melissa


----------



## Anne

Sandpiper said:


> I found a simple game I love. There is strategy involved though. Beautiful graphically with colors on the screen. Rainbow Blocks. Between that and an excellent app for FreeCell, I'll never get out of my chair.


I just got rainbow block .I love it.


----------



## kindlemama

meljackson said:


> Kindlemama, pinch and zoom out to make it bigger.
> Melissa


Thanks for the additional tips, Melissa. Can you tell I'm computer-illiterate?  (I am signed up for two iPad classes Saturday at an Apple store, so I'll hopefully come out of there smarter -- computer-wise, at least.   )

Sandpiper, I just bought Rainbow Blocks. Haven't tried it, but thanks for the tip.

One game I got hooked on (and beat!) was Plants vs Zombies. (My son introduced it to me, but I also saw it mentioned earlier in this thread.) I know it sounds weird, but it was a really fun game. I still go back and play a screen once in a while when I have a little time to kill. The colors are fantastic, especially on the iPad. Tip: Buy the rake every chance you get! I didn't realize till after I finished the game the first time, and I was going back and playing just so I could buy all the stuff in the back of Crazy Dave's car, what the rake actually does for you. (Buys you more time by killing off the first zombie at the beginning of each screen.)

Anyway, I feel P vs Z was well worth the money. Even after you finish the game (takes days -- there are 25 screens to get through), there are 18 mini-games to unlock, and five survival modes to unlock (have no idea what those are). And like I said earlier, after completing the game, I went back and played (my favorited screens!) in order to buy everything in the back of Crazy Dave's car. There are also 17 Achievements to shoot for, so that's added play time. It's really fun, and done with a sense of humor.


----------



## akagriff

My 11 year old likes mazes HD.  We've been doing timed races today


----------



## Sandpiper

Between Rainbow Blocks and Acid Freecell, I cannot put my iPad down.  This is NOT good.  Developers of Acid Freecell did a fantastic job.  Acid Freecell was $6.99 -- it's worth it if you like Freecell.  I just may have to unsync those games for a while.


----------



## gajitldy

Love rainbow blocks...thanks for the suggestion.

Diane


----------



## kindlemama

Me too.  Reminds me of Maki on the Nintendo DS.  Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought Grammar App app today.  Oh well.  Became very unimpressed with it due to grammatical error.  It's grammar instruction.  Says "his" (his book) is a pronoun.  NOT.  It's a possessive adjective.  I e-mailed developer a while ago.  No answer yet.  Slow.


----------



## yogini2

I'm now addicted to "I Dig It HD".  it has replaced angry birds and plants v zombies.  Lots of game play digging for gems etc.  Don't run out of gas and whatever you do don't wreck your hull!

Kathy


----------



## Pushka

Ooh, I finished Dig it on the iphone.  Dont think I could go through all the levels again from scratch.  One of my favourites though - I love discovering things!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I am really enjoying the Tango app for controlling my iTunes music remotely.  Thanks for the recommendation.

While I am thanking people for suggesting different apps, I am really enjoying the Pulse News app.  Even moved it to my first page on my iPad where I keep my Scrabble and Words with Friends games.  It is so handy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just today, I learned there is a NASA app!

I downloaded it and am pleased with the ability to read updates in missions, see images, etc.  I just finished a book about the Mars Rovers, so had to turn to an update of course.  iPhone app, but still useful on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the NASA app, thanks!  There's also an iPad HD app for the APOD (Astronomy Picture of the Day), which I've been browsing for years....got that one too.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We were trying to decide what movie to go to today when I realized there had to be a Movie app for the iPad. And there is:
Movies by Flixster and Rotten Tomatoes
http://itunes.apple.com/app/movies/id284235722?mt=8

AND it's FREE! 

It's a very nice app, shows movies that are currently out, you can get reviews, it will show you the nearest theaters based on your current location, you can designate favorite theatres. You can even buy tickets through it. You can also view the trailers for the movies.

Betsy


----------



## IReader

Hello! I just found kindleboards today & this is my first post. I use kindle for iPad the majority of the time so I was naturally drawn to this thread 

I agree with many of the apps already mentioned. The one that wasn't mentioned that I use daily is WhistlePhone. (also available for iPod and iPhone). You receive a unique phone number when you register and the app allows you to make and receive phone calls at that number. The downside is that you don't have control over what number you're given. The upside is, it's free!

When making a call out of *WhistlePhone* app, you have to listen to a 20 second ad before the call goes through. Incoming calls connect directly w/o an ad. For now, you have to have the app open to receive the call. Once multitasking on iOS4 is released, this app will be pretty near perfect for me.

WhistlePhone saved me while traveling when my cell phone battery ran out (and left the car charger at the hotel, oops). I was able to make and receive calls on my iPad w/no glitches. (Requires 3G or wifi connection. I got in on the unlimited 3G during the initial AT&T offer)

__

*OTHER APPS:*
*TapFish for iPad* - FREE 
*Textfree *(i like it better than textplus -- it also reads more elegantly on cell phones I'm sending to) - FREE
*Evernote* (love this one - automatically syncs on every Mac, PC, ipod/iPhone, droid, blackberry you own -- DH & I can update shopping lists or to-do lists automatically - FREE
*Craigsphone* (craisglist on ipad) - FREE
*Filterstorm* (photo editor) - FREE
*TimeMaster* roject and expense tracker, biller, report generator, Quickbooks integrated - $9.99
*Etude *(sheetmusic reader; many free titles; plays the score for you or just advances the pages as you play) - $4.99
*Penultimate * (handwriting recognition notebook - you write in notebooks w/a capacitive screen stylus; you can make your own stylus using a metal tube pen and Crayola model magic clay ): I use this to take notes during meetings. Seems more natural to jot down vs. type out notes. - $2.99


----------



## VictoriaP

Welcome, IReader!

Just a general FYI on Filterstorm:  it hasn't been free for quite some time.  It's currently $2.99, and I remember reading at some point that it's likely to go up again within an update or two.  It's a terrific photo editor for those partial to being completely in control of their images (i.e.--those of us who adore the full version of Photoshop).  It's not written for those like my husband, who basically just want to add a quick preset filter to their pics and call it a day.  He took one look at it and his eyes started crossing.

I adore it, personally, and it's been well worth the $2.99 to me.  But there are free apps that may work better for many who don't need that level of control.


----------



## IReader

VictoriaP said:


> Welcome, IReader!
> 
> Just a general FYI on Filterstorm: it hasn't been free for quite some time. It's currently $2.99, and I remember reading at some point that it's likely to go up again within an update or two. It's a terrific photo editor for those partial to being completely in control of their images (i.e.--those of us who adore the full version of Photoshop). It's not written for those like my husband, who basically just want to add a quick preset filter to their pics and call it a day. He took one look at it and his eyes started crossing.
> 
> I adore it, personally, and it's been well worth the $2.99 to me. But there are free apps that may work better for many who don't need that level of control.


Thanks for the welcome VictoriaP! Sorry for the mis-information about Filterstorm (I love it too). It was free when I first got it. I should have made sure it still was prior to posting it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I need to invest some time to learn Filterstorm.  For now I've been using Brushes to layer photographs and do editing for my quilting designs.

I'm going to try out TextFree.  I've been using TextPlus.  as far as texting goes, it's not the most important thing, but TextPlus has an iPad version, where TextFree is really an iPhone app, so I have to double it or leave it tiny.  Thanks for suggesting it.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

I haven't picked this up yet (have to wait until I get home), but it looks pretty awesome:

Photoshop Express is a new, and free, app for the iPad that brings some Photoshopping goodness to your favorite magical, revolutionary iDevice.  It’s a companion app for the Photoshop.com site, that provides photo editing, sharing, and hosting.  Here are some of the app’s notable editing features:

    • Basics: Crop, Straighten, Rotate, and Flip
    • Color: Exposure, Saturation, Tint, Black and White, and Contrast
    • Filters: Sketch, Soft Focus, and Sharpen
    • Effects: Vibrant, Pop, Border, Vignette Blur, Warm Vintage, Rainbow, White Glow, and Soft Black and White
    • Borders: Rectangle, Rounded, Oval, Soft Edge, Vignette, Rough Edge, Halftone, and Film Emulsion

You can find Photoshop in the App Store now, and it is a free app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting, I plan on doing a lot of photo work (and already am) on my iPad, so I downloaded this right away! There apparently is a known issue with it loading, it crashed right away for me and my Photogene app opens instead. I'm going to try some of the fixes I've read about and see if I can get it to work. More here:
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/photoshop-crashes-onto-ipad/

As the article says, the fix to the crashes is to open it in Portrait mode; after that it opens fine. (What's with that, anyway ) Only a few changes possible, but they are the most often used ones and work easily. And it's free.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy, I downloaded the app and started it fine in both portrait and landscape mode.  Looks to be pretty useful...especially for free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you started it first in portrait, it will be fine after that in either mode, so people who start it first in portrait won't ever know there was a problem.    I don't know if it had the problem for everyone when starting for the first time in landscape, it certainly did for me, but once I started it once in portrait mode, it has been fine.  Nice app, especially for free.

Betsy


----------



## Monermaje

You need an Intel based Mac, Leopard or Snow Leopard with Xcode installed, and the iPhone SDK, which is a free download from Apple. You just have to register as an Apple Developer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a fix now for Photoshop Express so it doesn't crash anymore when you start in Landscape mode...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Monermaje said:


> You need an Intel based Mac, Leopard or Snow Leopard with Xcode installed, and the iPhone SDK, which is a free download from Apple. You just have to register as an Apple Developer.


I'm lost on this post...was this in reference to adobe?


----------



## akpak

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm lost on this post...was this in reference to adobe?


Those are the requirements to write iPhone/iPad apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I think the poster read the subject as "what is required to create iPad apps."


Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

ahh thanks now I get it....kinda got lost on the non sequitur aspect there


----------



## GinnyB

Ya... I got lost too. Had to back up to find the original thought, but was still lost in HUH land.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I think GoodReader is the app that's gotten me the most bang for my buck. I use it to read PDFs (you can crop them so they take up the full screen), pull files from Dropbox and iDisk, and store videos my wife emails me. It has a very handy file management system. Oh, and it's only 99¢. I think it's easily worth ten dollars. At a buck, it's a steal.

Here's a link: 



.


----------



## sem

Since a lot of folks will be getting iPads for Christmas, I thought I'd bump this thread. I had to dig for it to find the name of the Skywalk app - eclipse tonight - wanted to try it out with that. It is so overcast here tonight that I don't have much hope of seeing the eclipse.

I know that some of the info here is dated but much of it is still useful. If I was wrong, I'm sure a mod will move it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks for bumping this thread, sem! I am one who will be receiving an iPad for Christmas and I would love to read what apps everyone is loving on their iPad. It takes a while to read through 19 pages, so it would be great to find what apps are great right now.


----------



## ibrewalot

When I first got my iPad I started following a really good blog that does reviews of apps and writeups of things to come...it's called "justanotheripadblog".  Just google it and you can find the page.  

You might also want to google "faad"...it's for free application a day.  It lists free iPad apps you can download, may of which are free for that day only.  I've come across a lot of junk, but some really good ones too.  You can also set it up to email you with a daily list and then just go look up what appears interesting to you.

Here are the apps for today:
Star Farm is Today's Main iPhone Free App.

Cupcake Maker is Today's Daily Double iPhone Free App.

Didakto is Today's Main iPad Free App.

TextPlus 4 Free Text + Group Texting, Pic Sharing, Meet People (SMS) is our featured iPhone Free App of the Day.

TRON:Legacy is Today's Featured iPhone Paid App.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Personally, I think it would be worth your while to go ahead and read through all the pages.  Take your time.  You don't need all the apps immediately.  Some of the prices have probably changed, but the apps are still around and the advice is good.


----------



## KindleGirl

ibrewalot...thanks for the tips on the blogs and sites to check for free stuff. I have checked them out and will follow them.

I spent some time last night reading through all 19 pages of this thread and have a couple sticky notes full of apps to check out as soon as I get my iPad and get it charged up. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## akagriff

Words with Friends is only .99.


----------



## LauraB

Does anyone have a Dropbox app the really like?  I want one I can use for pages documents , but I don't do enough (and none I do are important enough) to pay $100 a year for mobile me. I don't mind paying for an app. But mobile me is just to high for me. Any ideas?


----------



## kay_dee

The dropbox app is free and works great! There's also a box app from box.net


----------



## corkyb

Dropbox works great.  I don't know about pages, but I have saved Word documents done in Office for Mac in it.  But if you get very big, it costs too.  Mobileme can be had for a lot less than $99 I understand either at amazon, ebay, or the mac online discount places.


----------

